# Stuttgart 21



## Ralle (30 September 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,720612,00.html#ref=rss
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,720610,00.html#ref=rss

Ehrlich, ich bin doch ziemlich entsetzt. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, daß hier in Deutschland Bürger von der Polizei, auf Geheiß und mit Billigung von vom Volke gewählten Politikern, auf brutale Weise mißhandelt werden. Egal, wer nun Recht hat oder im Recht ist, so kann man das doch nicht angehen und so kann man doch in einer Demokratie nicht mit Menschen umspringen. 

Ich glaube wirklich manchmal, daß es nicht mehr lange braucht, bis eine 3. oder 4. RAF-Generation die Panzerfaust schultert. Unsere Politiker sind einfach unsensibel und völlig abgekoppelt von normalen Biographien und anscheinend auch vom ganz normalen Bürger und seinen Problemen.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Die Politiker leben auf einem anderem Planeten*

Hallo,

ja, hatten die Leute keinen Regenschirm bei dem fürchterlichen Regen ?
Aber Spass beiseite, die Sache ist wirklich zu ernst. Aber so langsam glaube ich, dass unsere Mitbürger langsam wachwerden. Nach meinem Wissen hat es dabei eine Tote und mehrere Verletzte gegeben. Aber welche Partei auch immer HRE-Mißgeburten unterstützt, Sozialschmarotzer und Kriminelle im großen Stil großzügig importiert, sollte sich im klaren darüber sein, das Ihr Handeln mittlerweile ein Tanz auf der Rasierklinge ist. Grün/Rot hat unter unserem SchmierölKanzler Gerhard und diesem verurteilten Kriminellen Peter König Hartz IV damit angefangen, die CDU unter unserem Merkelchen hat da in der letzten Zeit einen Linksdrall bekommen, da wird mir schwindelig. Und das gibt natürlich ausreichend Raum für extreme Positionen weitaus von Links und Rechts. 
Oder auch mit anderen Worten : Da wird noch einiges abgehen in der nächsten Zeit. Die Politiker haben die Lunte gelegt und in Ihrer Dummheit und Arroganz angezündet, da werden sich wohl einige noch die Finger verbrennen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


PS : @Ralle : Du solltest das ausgetauschte Bild auch wieder einstellen.


----------



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> PS : @Ralle : Du solltest das ausgetauschte Bild auch wieder einstellen.



OK, mach ich doch glatt:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

*so kann das nicht weitergehen*

ich find das unmöglich was da abgeht, diese kleinen Provinzpolitiker führen
sich langsam auf wie Mafiabosse. Was wird den Bürgen alles als großen
Fortschritt verkauft. Ich kann garnicht den Zweck erkennen, das mit so
hohen Aufwand und einer Aroganz, am Bürger vorbei solche Endscheidungen
getroffen werden. Ist dar Bahnhof solche Mittel wert, erst das viele Geld
und dann diese Bilder mit den vielen Verletzten. Hat dieser Bahnhof nicht
schon Jahrzehnte sehr gut in dieser Form funktioniert?

Mittlerweile ist es so das Regionalpolitiker Endscheidungen treffen die Verletzte
und sogar Tote zur folge haben. Wir können uns ja noch mal kurz an 
Duisburg errinnern. Da hat ihn meinen Augen dieser Bürgermeister nicht
ein funken von Reue oder Schamgefühl gezeigt, seine Devise ist einfach
weiter so, die dummen Wähler werden das schon wieder vergessen 
(mein Eindruck ist, das sie das sogar tun)
Auch wenn er, bei der nächsten Wahl seine Quittung bekommt, hat er
seine Schäffchen im Trockenen.

Genauso sieht es in Stuttgart aus, der werden Mrd. in einen Bahnhof gesteckt,
der sich dann zu einen kalten stück Beton wandelt. Gleichzeitig werden
im ganzen Land Steuern und Gebühren erhöht, weil kein Geld mehr da 
ist, das ganze steht im keinen Verhältnis mehr.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

über die Vorgehensweise der Polizei brauchen nicht zu diskutieren, 
die ist ja abartig.

Was ich allerdings auch nicht verstehe: Es wird 20 Jahre oder noch 
länger eine Lösung erarbeitet, die fast genauso lange auch die 
Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hinter sich hatte (zumindest von denen, 
die das interessiert hat).

Und jetzt, wo es an die Umsetzung geht, ist plötzlich alles falsch?
Jahrelang gepennt, die ersten Millionen sind verbraucht und jetzt
sind die wahren Experten aufgewacht?

Viele Arbeitnehmer wissen doch, dass ihre sehr gut bezahlen Arbeits-
plätze auch von einer leistungsfähigen Verkehrsinfrastruktur abhängig
sind. Ein Bahnhof aus den 20er-Jahren passt da nicht immer.

Anderseits scheinen die Geologen doch nicht alles im Griff zu haben,
wie das Beispiel Staufen zeigt:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,589944,00.html

Die Verlängerung der Atomkraftwerklaufzeiten stört mich persönlich 
wesentlich mehr, als ein paar Kilometer Tunnel unter Stuttgart.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings auch nicht verstehe: Es wird 20 Jahre oder noch
> länger eine Lösung erarbeitet, die fast genauso lange auch die
> Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hinter sich hatte (zumindest von denen,
> die das interessiert hat).



http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/1285964/

@QM: schwarz/gelb - links drehend? das glaube ich nicht, tim!


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass wir hier vom hundertsten ins tausendste kommen ...

Ich persönlich bin für S21. Ob die damit verbundenen Probleme ausreichend gewürdigt wurden (Grundwasser) weiß ich nicht. Und die "Fach"leute sind sich da auch nicht einig. Da aber die Dummheit der Menschheit kontinuierlich zunimmt, wie z.B. quellender Gips nach Geothermiebohrungen oder unsichere Endlagerstätten zeigen, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass nicht alles bedacht wurde. Aber jedes Projekt ist ein Wagnis.

Zum Thema Demo hab ich mich hier auch schonmal an anderer Stelle ausgelassen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere (da war doch mal was mit Demo in Berlin?). Die Demonstranten, die da hingehen, Hauptsache, dass demonstriert ist, egal wofür oder wogegen, die finde ich schlicht Scheisse.

Scheisse ist vor allem und aber auch, wenn der Staat es zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen kommen lässt. Und denen nicht nur zuschaut, sondern sogar selbst darin verwickelt ist.

Zu Duisburg: meiner Meinung nach hat der Bürgermeister mit dem Unfall auf der Loveparade nichts am Hut. Dass man ihn zum Sündenbock macht, finde ich sehr schade. In Wahrheit haben die Leute vor Ort versagt, als die Besucherströme fehlgeleitet wurden. Im Vorfeld hätte es klare Vorgaben geben müssen, ab welcher Besucheranzahl das Gelände an *geeigneter* Stelle für weiteren Zustrom hätte abgeriegelt werden müssen. Oder eben soweit geöffnet werden müssen, dass zusätzliche Flächen frei werden. Hätte im konkreten Fall wohl zu Sperrung von Bahnverkehr und Autobahn geführt, wäre die vom Veranstalter angegebene Anzahl Besucher gekommen. Da die Zahlenangaben, auf denen nachher rumgeritten wurden, unrealistisch waren und dies auch wohl der Bürgermeister wusste, dass Besucherzahlen vom Veranstalter eher geschönt zu hoch als zu niedrig angegeben werden würden, kann ich dem Mann überhaupt nicht anlasten, er hätte bewusst ein viel zu kleines Gelände für den Zweck zur Verfügung gestellt.

Und was mich auch immer noch bewegt: das unverhältnismäßig hohe Polizeiaufgebot, um eine Sozialversicherungsbetrügerin in unserem (auch pietistischen) Nachbardorf festzunehmen. Ein(em) Automobilzulieferer wäre wegen Sozialversicherungsbetrug hier weder in U-Haft genommen noch der Laden zugesperrt worden. Auch nicht, wenn gleichzeitig auch noch die Duschen versifft sind, die Kantine stinkt und die Arbeitszeitverordnung nicht eingehalten wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> ..so kann man doch in einer Demokratie nicht mit Menschen umspringen...


Richtig! Wieso glauben eigentlich so viele Leute, wir leben in einem demokratischem Staat? "Plutokratie" kommt unserer Staatsform wesentlich näher.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Deltal (1 Oktober 2010)

Ich fande diese Aktion gestern auch weit übertrieben. Ich denke mit einer "normalen" Räumung des Geländes wäre auch das Ziel erreicht worden. 
Aber alleine der Fakt, dass sich dort die Schüler aufgehalten haben, sollte den Einsatzleiter schon eher dazu bewegen solch rabiate Maßnahmen nicht einzusetzen. (Das die Kinder da nicht zu suchen haben, ist nen anderer Punkt).
In Gorleben werden die Demonstanten ja auch nicht "standartmäßig" mit Wasserwerfern von den Schienen entfernt..

Eventuell sollten die Polizisten mal die Visiere mit den innen aufgemalten schwarzen Masken und Steinen tauschen :/

S21 ist vor langer Zeit schon demokratisch beschlossen worden. (Wie war das noch mit dem Atomausstieg.. hmm) Trotzdem sollte das Volk nicht ungehört bleiben wenn es protestiert. Wie soll man vertrauen in Politik und Demokratie erhalten wenn solche Aktionen ablaufen?

Das sich jetzt doch mehr Leute gegen S21 aussprechen ist natürlich größtenteils auf die Politische Stimmung und auf die finanzielle Situation des Landes/Bundes zurückzuführen (und natürlich die Trittbrettfahrer).

Ich denke die Bahn braucht das Geld im Moment an ganz anderen Stellen. Für die Europastrecke Paris nach Budapest (welche ja Teil von S21 ist)
findet sich auch eine Lösung die weniger Milliarden verschlingt.


----------



## mariob (1 Oktober 2010)

*Ich bin dafür,*

das Leute zeigen das sie dagegen sind, weil es wichtig ist diesen außer Kontrolle geratenen Staat die Grenzen zu zeigen. Auch wenn es für Stuttgart nicht nur Nachteile gebracht hätte (Das Bauwerk an sich war nun wirklich nicht das Schönste).
Woanders werden ganze Länder in Schutt und Asche gebombt, (wofür ?) und die Amis und neuerdings auch wir schreien Hurra dazu.

So long
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...  Ein(em) Automobilzulieferer wäre wegen Sozialversicherungsbetrug hier weder in U-Haft genommen ...



Hallo,

wir weichen zwar vom Thema ab, aber bei Sozialversicherungsbetrug 
ist m. E. auf allen Ebenen entschieden vorzugehen, wie auch hier:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtscha...e-geldstrafe-fuer-spediteur-betz/1190954.html


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... aber bei Sozialversicherungsbetrug
> ist m. E. auf allen Ebenen entschieden vorzugehen, ...





> Betz hat dem Urteil zufolge in den Jahren von 1999 bis 2002 osteuropäische Lastwagenfahrer illegal auf Strecken innerhalb der EU eingesetzt. Betz habe sich dabei auch der *Urkundenfälschung* schuldig gemacht und *gegen das Ausländergesetz verstoßen*. Er habe die *bulgarischen Kraftfahrer nicht zur Sozialversicherung angemeldet und 9,6 Millionen Euro Beiträge hinterzogen*, sagte Schwarz.
> ...
> Damit die Fahrer für ihn arbeiten konnten, habe der Spediteur sich mit Unterstützung seines Prokuristen *beim Ausländeramt mehr als 1000 Visa erschlichen*. Mit umgerechnet rund 1,7 Millionen Euro habe Betz zudem *Mitarbeiter von Behörden in Georgien und Aserbaidschan bestochen*. Der Richter sprach in seiner Urteilsbegründung von einem "System Betz", das der 49-Jährige *über Jahre aufgebaut* und aufrechterhalten habe.


ist das nicht noch eine andere Dimension als "nur" Sozialversicherungsbetrug? Die Firma ist nicht zugemacht worden - die zahlt nun auch Strafe:





> Die Willi-Betz-Unternehmensgruppe muss insgesamt fast 15 Millionen Euro Strafe zahlen, darunter Geldbußen und einen Ausgleich für die Gewinne, die die Spedition mit Hilfe der Straftaten gemacht hat. Außerdem hat das Unternehmen bereits offene Forderungen von Sozialversicherungsbehörden, des Finanzamtes Reutlingen und des Zolls in Höhe von rund 20 Millionen Euro beglichen


Andere bekommen seltsamer Weise nicht die Chance, die Suppe auszulöffeln, die sie verbockt haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ..... Nach meinem Wissen hat es dabei eine Tote und mehrere Verletzte gegeben. ...
> PS : @Ralle : Du solltest das ausgetauschte Bild auch wieder einstellen.


 

Wo hast du den diese Information her ?  In div. Nachrichten steht etwas von 400 Verletzten.

Davon die meisten mit Augenreizungen und einige Platzwunden und Nasenbeinbrüche.  
Es ist wohl heutzutage so das jeder der auf eine Demo geht damit rechnen muss das er eine verpasst bekommt. Das aber nur auf die Polizei zu schieben finde ich nicht ok. Wenn ich mir nur die Aktionen anschaue die am 1. Mai in Berlin und dann später im Jahr  im Hamburger Schanzenviertel ablaufen kann ich nur sagen das die Polizei da viel zu zahm ist. 

Aber das ist irgendwie nicht Thema dieses Treads bei dem es um S21 geht und dazu hab ich als Westfale noch so richtig keine Meinung. Und ich glaube es ist als aussenstehender bei den ganzen Expertenmeinungen und Stimmungsmachern auch schwer sich eine objektive Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Oktober 2010)

Schaut Euch mal dieses Bild an

http://www.schwaebische.de/cms_medi...353224Z.1_20100930172921_000_G34B4QFQ.2_0.jpg

Hat da einer einen Pflasterstein in der Hand?

Aber die Polizei kommt in voller Kampfausrüstung. Man muss noch froh sein, dass sie nur Wasser-, und keine Flammenwerfer haben.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle das diese möchtegern Rambos von meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, kommt mir das kotzen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal dieses Bild an
> 
> http://www.schwaebische.de/cms_medi...353224Z.1_20100930172921_000_G34B4QFQ.2_0.jpg
> 
> ...


 
ich vermute mal das aufgespannte Regenschirme, bei der Polizei als 
gefährliche Waffe angesehen wird, darum hauen die kräftig drauf.

@LiLaStern,
bei jeder Demostration gibt es schwarze schaffe, aber die in Stuttgart, sieht
mir nicht danach aus, das hier die gleichen Chaoten, wie am 1. Mai am
gange sind. Hier wird einfach nur Volkesmund, kleingeknüppelt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es ist wohl heutzutage so das jeder der auf eine Demo geht damit rechnen muss das er eine verpasst bekommt.


ich fürchte, nicht nur als Teilnehmer. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man auch als Beobachter am Rande möglicher Weise was abbekommt. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die Staatsgewalt mich vielleicht auffordern würde, den Platz zu verlassen, auch wenn ich aus reinem Interesse mal als Zuschauer mich dort einfinden wollte.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber das ist irgendwie nicht Thema dieses Treads bei dem es um S21 geht ...


ich finde jetzt nicht, dass es nur um S21 geht. Zu S21 gibt es verschiedene Standpunkte, die es z.T. nicht lohnt, (nochmal) durchzukauen.

Im Moment geht es m.E. bei S21 darum, wie manche versuchen, Macht durch Protest in Form von Demonstrationen auszuüben (und auf welche Art und Weise sie das tun), und es geht darum, wie die Staatsgewalt darauf reagiert, bzw. agiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal dieses Bild an
> 
> http://www.schwaebische.de/cms_medi...353224Z.1_20100930172921_000_G34B4QFQ.2_0.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Die Hände kann man ja kaum sehen  .... aber diese Rambos sind auch nur arme Schweine die irgendwelche Befehle ausführen müssen. "Verantwortliche" siehst du auf dem Bild bestimmt nicht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo hast du den diese Information her ?  In div. Nachrichten steht etwas von 400 Verletzten.
> 
> Davon die meisten mit Augenreizungen und einige Platzwunden und Nasenbeinbrüche. ...



Hallo,

diese Zahlen gibt der "Veranstalter" heraus, die Polizei spricht von 
ca. 100 Verletzen. Seit der Loveparade in Duisburg kann ich solche 
"Veranstalterzahlen" besser deuten. Wahrscheinlich liegt die Realität
irgendwo dazwischen.

Es ist auch zu lesen, dass die Polizei die gewaltsame Räumung 
mehrfach angekündigt hat. Die Demonstranten haben ihrerseits 
die Polizei angeblich tätlich und mit Pfefferspray angegriffen. Und 
eine Gruppe von Kindern und Jugendlichen sollen von Erwachsenen 
dazu angeregt worden sein, ein Polizeifahrzeug zu besetzen.

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Polizei auf nur 
so dasitzende Demonstranten mit Wasserwerfer vorgeht. Da muss
schon etwas vorgefallen sein, was die Polizei dem Innenauschuss
auch per Videoaufzeichungen präsentieren wird.

Die genau Wahrheit erfahren wir wie immer nie.


----------



## Deltal (1 Oktober 2010)

Auf U-Tube gibts genug Videos wie die Polizei vorgegangen ist. Auf einem Video fliegt aus der dritten Reihe eine Ladung Pfefferspray nach vorne auf Leute. Die standen einfach vor den Polizisten und haben nicht angegriffen o.Ä.
Oder warum muss man minutenlang mit zwei Wasserwerfen auf eine Sitzbockade halten?
Jemand sitzt etwa 5m hoch in einem Baum und wird vom Wasserwerfer anvisiert.

Sicherlich wird man in den ganzen Videos von den Demonstranten nie sehen wie sie selber aktiv gegen die Polizisten werden.. Trozdem war das gestern wirklich ne Spur zu hart für eine "Demo".

Ich denke bei S21 geht es im Moment darum das die Regierung ihre Macht auf die Probe stellen will. Sie können nicht einknicken, sonst laufen sie ja Gefahr auch bei anderen Themen ihre Linie nicht halten zu können.
Fr. Merkel hat ja auch erst kürzlich gesagt, dass man die Politik nicht von den Leuten abhängig machen kann die auf die Straße gehen und Protestieren. Tja, so schnell vergehen 20 Jahre..


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

spätestens seit solchen bildern: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rostock, G8, 2007

bezweifle ich, dass in der ausbildung der "beamten" deeskalation ein schwerpunktthema ist.

zurück zu stuttgart: in anbetracht der tatsache, dass die baumfällarbeiten in dem gebiet, in dem "geräumt" wurde noch gar nicht nötig waren, werte ich das ganze als reine machtdemonstration der exekutive, des polizeistaates

am 13.februar wurde in dresden keine einzige barrikade geräumt, warum? weil es friedlich war? war es, nach dem was ich gelesen habe in stuttgart bis zur räumung auch. nein, da haben sich bürger gegen etwas gestellt, was der staat selber nicht aufhalten/verbieten kann - das ist gut. in stuttgart stellen sich die bürger nun gegen ein prestige-projekt und "das kann ja wohl so nicht angehen!" ... dass das ganze mittlerweile starke parallelen zu thailändischen demonstrations"auflösungs"unterfangen trägt ist dabei nur die spitze des eisberges.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Oktober 2010)

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/7/0,3672,8114439,00.html

Der Polizist der angeschossen wurde war ein Innendienstbeamter. Der einzige diensttuende richtige  Polizist. Alles andere waren nur Polizeifreiwillige.

So und jetzt ratet mal wo die ganzen Kollegen waren

Richtig, in Stuttgart wehrlose Demonstranten verdreschen.

Ist ja auch geiler auf Menschen einzuhauen, die sich gegen diese geballte Gewalt nicht wehren können, als einer Psychopatin mit Waffe entgegen zu treten.

Richtig ist, die Beamten handeln auf Anweisung, aber wer wie hart schlägt, oder wie stark sprüht muss, jeder selber mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen, sofern man eins hat.


----------



## Exmexx (1 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> spätestens seit solchen bildern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man grad im Bezug auf den G8-Gipfel differenzieren sollte. Was da abging war nicht mehr feierlich und von einer friedlichen Demo weit entfernt. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich war nicht dabei und hab meine Infos auch nur den Medien entnommen (ich weiss damit sollte man vorsichtig sein). Aber auch ein Polizist hat es verdient abends 18Uhr gesund am Tisch mit seinen Kindern zu essen. Und was grad in Rostock abging kann ich die Reaktion der Polizei voll und ganz verstehen. 

Und das Bsp. in Dresden muss man vielleicht anders betrachten. Die Naziaffen wollten eine genehmigte Demo durchführen, das war leider Gottes ihr gutes Recht. Das damals der Bahnhofsvorplatz nicht geräumt wurde lag m.M. nur daran dass die Polizei dann Ausschreitungen befürchtete und zwar genaugenommen von linken Chaoten. Das nenn ich schon Deeskalation.

Um wieder zu Stuttgart 21 zurückzukommen:

Sicher war die Reaktion der Polizei vollkommen überzogen und definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt. Wie heißt es so schön im Beamtendeutsch "unmittelbaren Zwang" Unwort des Jahrtausend. 
Über den Sinn und Unsinn des Neubau lass ich mich nicht aus. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, dass der Umbau schon seit Jahren feststeht und jetzt auf einmal geht da der große Volksaufstand los.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Zahlen gibt der "Veranstalter" heraus, die Polizei spricht von
> ca. 100 Verletzen. .....


 
In der "Kleinen Zeitung" aus Österreich steht in der Titelzeile etwas von 1000 Leichtverletzten.  Jedenfalls wird nirgendwo von der Toten gesprochen die QM erwähnt.

.....noch nicht....


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Wobei man grad im Bezug auf den G8-Gipfel differenzieren sollte. Was da abging war nicht mehr feierlich und von einer friedlichen Demo weit entfernt. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich war nicht dabei und hab meine Infos auch nur den Medien entnommen (ich weiss damit sollte man vorsichtig sein). Aber auch ein Polizist hat es verdient abends 18Uhr gesund am Tisch mit seinen Kindern zu essen. Und was grad in Rostock abging kann ich die Reaktion der Polizei voll und ganz verstehen.



ja, rostock war nicht feierlich. rostock war krieg. aber eben genau in solchen situationen sollte besonnes handeln oberste priorität haben. es gab an vielen stellen staatsmachtliche provokationen die alles andere als deeskalierend wirkten... (und was teilweise in sogenannten polizeiforen zu dem thema "umgang mit demonstranten", nicht nur in rostock, geschrieben wird spricht bände ... ohne dabei alle als hirnlose prügelknaben bezeichnen zu wollen)



Exmexx schrieb:


> Und das Bsp. in Dresden muss man vielleicht anders betrachten. Die Naziaffen wollten eine genehmigte Demo durchführen, das war leider Gottes ihr gutes Recht. Das damals der Bahnhofsvorplatz nicht geräumt wurde lag m.M. nur daran dass die Polizei dann Ausschreitungen befürchtete und zwar genaugenommen von linken Chaoten. Das nenn ich schon Deeskalation.



ja, es war ihr recht, von zwei gerichten bestätigt. aber dieses recht wurde in der (lokal)politik durch schwarz-gelb (vielleicht zähneknirschend) akzeptiert, bei den blockaden waren vertreter von spd, grünen und linken ... es waren kaum chaoten da und die masse der friedlichen blockierer (damit mein ich nicht die, die sich händchenhaltend weit weg aufgestellt haben) hat sich an den blockadepunkten auch nicht mit den wenigen chaoten solidarisiert... die nicht auflösung wurde hier, für mich, eindeutig politisch instrumentalisiert und das im besonderen und fast ausschließlich von schwarz gelb...



Exmexx schrieb:


> Um wieder zu Stuttgart 21 zurückzukommen:
> 
> Sicher war die Reaktion der Polizei vollkommen überzogen und definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt. Wie heißt es so schön im Beamtendeutsch "unmittelbaren Zwang" Unwort des Jahrtausend.
> Über den Sinn und Unsinn des Neubau lass ich mich nicht aus. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, dass der Umbau schon seit Jahren feststeht und jetzt auf einmal geht da der große Volksaufstand los.



ich hatte heut morgen bereits das interview im dlf mit herrn özdemir verlinkt, ich tu es gern nochmal, weil es in meinen augen bände spricht.
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/1285964/

und sicher, auch er ist nur ein politiker...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich hatte heut morgen bereits das interview im dlf mit herrn özdemir verlinkt, ich tu es gern nochmal, weil es in meinen augen bände spricht.
> http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/1285964/
> 
> und sicher, auch er ist nur ein politiker...


 
Genau... typisches Politiker bla bla... ich stell mal folgende These auf : Wären die Bauarbeiten NACH der Wahl in BaWü im März begonnen worden hätten wir eine ganz andere entspanntere Situation.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 Oktober 2010)

Also, bei dem was gerade in Stuttgart passiert, geht mir echt die Hutschnur!!!

Was will man mit einem 7 Mrd. € (oder vielleicht noch mehr) teuren Bahnhof?? Die Politiker haben doch denn Knall noch nicht gehört!! Wir haben in Deutschland über 1000 bessere Verwendungszwecke. Wenn man das Geld in die Bildung oder ins Sozialsystem stecken würde, wäre es viel, viel besser Angelegt. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn die Stadt und die Bahn einen alten Bahnhof modernisieren will, aber braucht man dafür wirklich 7Mrd€?? Ich glaube, das man für 100Mio auch nen netten neuen anstrich bekommt.

Die Verhaltensweise der Polizei erinnert mich an das vorgehen gegen die Oppostion in Russland. Knüppel, Tränengas und rein in die Menge.. und das nur wegen so nem bescheuerten Bahnhof.

Bald sind ja Gott sei dank wieder Wahlen in BaWü. Hoffentlich erinnern sich dann die Wähler...


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Exmexx (1 Oktober 2010)

Zu der G8 Geschichte könnte man glaube ich endlos diskutieren.

Noch kurz ein Video von damals was ja auch um die Welt ging:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDqThVpu1AM

Wo wurde in dieser Szene staatsmachtlich provoziert bzw. welche eventuelle vorherige Provokation rechtfertigt sowas?

Stuttgart21:

Heinemann: Seit über zehn Jahren ist das  Vorhaben bekannt. Alle Wählerinnen und Wähler hatten mehrmals  Gelegenheit, auch über "Stuttgart 21" abzustimmen. Damit hat das Volk  entschieden?

Özdemir: Das Volk hat  entschieden, dass in Baden-Württemberg in Stuttgart die Grünen die  stärkste Fraktion im Stadtrat sind. Das Volk hat entschieden, dass ich  bei den Direktstimmen in Stuttgart 29,9 Prozent bekommen habe. Und das  Volk wird entscheiden während des nächsten Jahres, ...

Was will der Herr Özdemir denn jetzt damit sagen? Das er oder seine Partei versagt hat?
Viele ziehen jetzt die explodierenden Kosten zu Rate auch vollkommen zu recht. Aber selbst Herr Özdemir geht nur kurz drauf ein, viel mehr hinterfragt er den Sinn dieses Baus. War das nicht schon früher bekannt?
Ist das alles jetzt in den letzten Tagen erst zur Diskussion geworden?
Ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Deltal (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Nach meinem Wissen hat es dabei eine Tote und mehrere Verletzte gegeben.



Bei der Demo eben wurden Zeugen gesucht: "Eine Frau ist von Polizisten zu Boden geschubst worden und auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus gestorben"

Denke aber das ist eher ein Gerücht.

http://www.fluegel.tv/ Hier kann man die Demo verfolgen.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Zu der G8 Geschichte könnte man glaube ich endlos diskutieren.
> 
> Noch kurz ein Video von damals was ja auch um die Welt ging:
> 
> ...



eben darum konnte es um die welt gehen... rostock war damals ein stück heimat, ich hab andere dinge sehen müssen. lassen wir G8, wird ja jetzt erstmal ein paar jahre nicht mehr hier sein - hoff ich...



Exmexx schrieb:


> Stuttgart21:
> 
> Heinemann: Seit über zehn Jahren ist das  Vorhaben bekannt. Alle Wählerinnen und Wähler hatten mehrmals  Gelegenheit, auch über "Stuttgart 21" abzustimmen. Damit hat das Volk  entschieden?
> 
> ...



wenn du das ganze zitat genommen hättest ... 
und ja, offensichtlich schienen die kosten nicht bekannt, die bauzeit auch nicht ... und das gründet doch auch sehr auf der informationspolitik ... oder sind die hartzIV berechnungsgrundlagen mittlerweile öffentlich?


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Was ist das für eine Staatsmacht, die sich nachher damit entschuldigen will, man habe sie ja provoziert? Das ist ja wohl die allerinfantilste Argumentation, zu sagen, der da hat geschubst, also hab ich mit Pfeffer geworfen.

Meine (flachstirnige) Zeitung werde ich morgen sicher mit erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit lesen. Wenn Herr Rech mal wieder voller Stolz feststellt, dass man erfolgreich eine mit KK-Pistole bewaffnete Frau mit hundertundixwieviel Schüssen niedergestreckt hat. Oder einen anderen, der mit Beil bewaffnet maximal einen Wurf hätte tätigen können, mit der MP durchsiebt hat und eigentlich nur ein Wunder den am Leben erhalten haben kann. Klar - ich wünsche keinem Beamten, dass er durch so einen Kranken zu Schaden kommt. Auf der anderen Seite wären die Kretschmer-Opfer wohl zufriedener, hätte man den Täter lebend bekommen (darauf hatte die Staatsmacht ausnahmsweise keine Einfluss - aber das harte Vorgehen gegen Amok wurde schon vor Winnenden beschlossen, wenn wohl auch nicht so wirksam umgesetzt. Tim wurde mustergültig nur angeschossen). Oder was soll das, was der Buback da grad veranstaltet? Nach dreissig Jahren immer noch keinen Frieden gefunden?

Gewaltmonopol bedeutet nicht automatisch, jederzeit physische Gewalt ausüben zu dürfen oder gar zu glauben, grundsätzlich legitimiert zu sein. Physische Gewalt auszuüben kann erst der allerletzte Schritt sein. Und nur dann, wenn für Leib und Leben (anderer, dritter) Gefahr besteht. Ansonsten ist der Anwendung physischer Gewalt grundsätzlich aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Gewalt hin, Monopol her, amoklaufende Polizisten hatten wir (glaube ich) auch schon. Mir ist ganz übel, in jedem Streifenwagen ist die Amok-MP immer stets mit dabei ...


----------



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, das Wichtigste an der ganzen Sache ist wie immer das liebe Geld und es geht ja um extrem viel Geld. Und das ist nun mal offensichtlich ein feststehendes Gesetz, je höher die Summe, desto vehementer wird der Kampf. Ich möchte nicht wissen, welche Politiker mir einem "Betonschuh" im Fluß enden, wenn dieses Projekt gestoppt werden sollte, da ist schon viel zu viel Geld in dubiose Kanäle abgeflossen, da könnt ihr drauf wetten. Und richtig, die Summen haben sich vervielfacht, was mal halbwegs vernünftig anfing ist zu einem Molloch geworden, das ist ja das eigentlich Problem, das stinkt den Leuten halt. 

Und noch was, versucht mal in eurem eigenen Garten einen 100 Jahre alten Baum umzuhacken. Das gibt richtig viel Ärger und ganz sicher keine Erlaubis, den Baum umzulegen, es sein denn, er ist wirklich eine Gefahr. Na ja ein Park kann auch eine Gefahr sein, gelle. 

@LiLaSt
ich kann ein paar solche Jungs von der Polizei, die sind sicher nicht verkehrt, aber glaub mir, die hauen richtig gerne mal drauf, statt nur doof rumzustehen.

Und mit Rostock ist das Ganze sicher auch nicht zu vergleichen, auf den Bildern sah eigentlich kaum jemand nach Berufskrawaller aus.

Zur Merkel:

Ich glaube die hat viel aus ihrer Vergangenheit vergessen, so war das ja auch schon bei Joschka, der armen Sau von den Grünen, der unbedingt mal Minister spielen wollte!


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Nicht mehr in der Statistik*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls wird nirgendwo von der Toten gesprochen die QM erwähnt.



Ich habe dies erwähnt, weil davon in den Nachrichten gesprochen wurde. Es stellte sich hinterher heraus, die Frau war einem Herzinfarkt erlegen. Also eher ein Kollateralschaden, der später in der Statistik nicht auftaucht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Wichtigste an der ganzen Sache ist wie immer das liebe Geld und es geht ja um extrem viel Geld. Und das ist nun mal offensichtlich ein feststehendes Gesetz, je höher die Summe, desto vehementer wird der Kampf. Ich möchte nicht wissen, welche Politiker mir einem "Betonschuh" im Fluß enden, wenn dieses Projekt gestoppt werden sollte, da ist schon viel zu viel Geld in dubiose Kanäle abgeflossen, da könnt ihr drauf wetten...



--> "Plutokratie"

Ja hier geht wieder einmal es um sehr hohe Summen. Die "Mächtigen" geben wieder einmal Gelder aus, die sie (vermutlich) nicht haben. Wer's am Ende zahlt, ist keine Frage. Obwohl, auf die paar Milliarden kommt's ja auch nicht mehr an. Bis der Bau fertig ist, erhöht sich die Summe noch um ein Vielfaches, das ist auch klar.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*....*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Gewaltmonopol bedeutet nicht automatisch, jederzeit physische Gewalt ausüben zu dürfen oder gar zu glauben, grundsätzlich legitimiert zu sein.



Das interessiert den oder die Inhaber des Gewaltmonopols recht wenig. Ob nun bei den Völkermorden an den Juden oder an den Armeniern.
Man hat ja schließlich das Gewaltmonopol, ein recht schlagkräftiges und vielfach auch tödliches Instrument.     

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ... Was will man mit einem 7 Mrd. € (oder vielleicht noch mehr) teuren Bahnhof??



Hallo, 

bei den 7 Mrd. geht es ja nicht nur um eine neuen Bahnhof,
sondern auch um eine Neubaustrecke Ulm-Stuttgart mit 
Anbindung von Flugplatz bzw. der neuen Messe Stuttgart.

Inbesondere die aktuelle Strecke Stuttgart-Ulm über Göppingen 
und Geislingen (Albaufstieg) ist auf dem Niveau des vorletzten
Jahrhunderts, bez. Kurvenradien und Steigung.

Und die 7 Mrd. lösen sich ja nicht in Luft auf, die bleiben ja
im Land (abgesehen von den Zahlungen an die scheinselbst-
ständigen Subunternehmer aus Osteuropa).


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Inbesondere die aktuelle Strecke Stuttgart-Ulm über Göppingen
> und Geislingen (Albaufstieg) ist auf dem Niveau des vorletzten
> Jahrhunderts, bez. Kurvenradien und Steigung.



und dann zieht der karren da durch, hält nicht mehr überall ABER man spart ne halbe stunde ... ne halbe stunde im vergleich zu was? im vergleich zu nem eselskarren spart man wahrscheinlich drei tage! ... wäre es nicht angebrachter zwei drei triebwagen für einen bruchteil der kosten in betrieb zu nehmen, die die strecke fahren können?


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... (abgesehen von den Zahlungen an die scheinselbst-
> ständigen Subunternehmer aus Osteuropa).


zu köstlich. Danke!


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Dann will ich gerne mal den Erklärbär spielen*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> @QM: schwarz/gelb - links drehend? das glaube ich nicht, tim!



Ähemm, das habe ich nicht so geschrieben. Ich habe nur vom Merkelchen und Ihren Schwarzhemden geschrieben. Die gelbe Fraktion mit dem (***Eigenzensur, ich möchte dem Ralle die Arbeit ersparen ***), also dem Außenminister mit Vorliebe für Rekt***kehr steht nach wie vor zu seiner Mövenpick Klientel. Eigentlich stand die FDP mal für den Mittelstand, aber heute können es sich finanziell große Konzerne erlauben, diese Partei gemäß Ihren Vorgaben zu dirigieren. 
Mich interessiert mal, ob die Hochzeitsnacht vom Schwesterwelle durch ein Mövenpick-Hotel gesponsort wurde. Ich weiss es nicht, vielleicht hat auch Baiersdorf eine Magnumdose Nivea spendiert.

Und der Medizin/Pharmaindustrie ist der größte Coup gelungen.  Die haben Ihren eigenen Interessenvertreter als Gesundheitsminister (die Pfeife sieht so aus, als wenn er jeden Moment losweinen würde, in Wirklichkeit lacht der sich tot über uns) etablieren können. Einfach genial der Schachzug, die Medizin/Pharmaindustrie macht die Gesundheitspolitik ...
Und wir Deppen zahlen, was die Lobby durch Ihre Kasperlfigur Rösler vorgibt. Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, über sowas kann ich mich fürchterlich aufregen. Jedenfalls mehr als über den Bau eines Bahnhofes in Stuttgart, die Bahn wird dadurch auch nicht pünktlicher und kundenfreundlicher. Aber der geplante Bahnhof in Stuttgart gibt doch vielen tausenden Schwarzarbeitern aus Osteuropa wieder Arbeit für 5,53 Euro die Stunde.

Warum nur bin ich heute wieder so sarkastisch. Muss wohl doch an der Politik liegen, da kann man wählen was man will : Es ist immer die Wahl zwischen Cholera und Pest. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> [...]die CDU unter unserem Merkelchen hat da in der letzten Zeit einen Linksdrall bekommen[...]





Question_mark schrieb:


> Ähemm, das habe ich nicht so geschrieben. Ich habe nur vom Merkelchen und Ihren Schwarzhemden geschrieben. Die gelbe Fraktion [...]



der genaue Wortlaut war "Linksdrall" ... und den macht nicht mal "die kanzlerin aller deutschen" ... würde sie sich doch lieber dem Bund der Durchtiebenen nähern....


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der genaue *W*ortlaut war "*L*inksdrall" ... und den macht nicht mal "die kanzlerin aller deutschen" ... würde sie sich doch lieber dem *B*und der *D*urchtiebenen nähern....


Huch, die Tastatur von 4L macht Mucken. Da tauchen GROSSBUCHSTABEN auf


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Also dann eben nochmal ...*

Hallo,

ich zitiere mich dann ausnahmsweise mal selber :



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> die CDU unter unserem Merkelchen hat da in der letzten Zeit einen Linksdrall bekommen,



Genau so habe ich es geschrieben.

Und das hast Du daraus interpretiert :



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> @QM: schwarz/gelb - links drehend? das glaube ich nicht, tim!





			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> und den macht nicht mal "die kanzlerin aller deutschen"



Das glaubst Du doch wohl selber nicht ... Das Merkelchen hat Finanzprobleme, die HRE Aasgeier zu finanzieren, dem Opa in der Türkei auf unsere Kosten ein goldenes Gebiss zu besorgen, Legionen von (**Zensur**) über unsere Sozialsysteme zu alimentieren (dabei hat der GasGerd doch schon die Sozialkassen bis auf den letzten Cent geplündert), jetzt hat die sich noch den Pharmalobbyisten Rösler in das gemachte Nest geholt. Die Gesetze haben GasGerd und die grünen Konsorten eingefädelt. Und ich garantiere Dir, aus der Nummer kommt auch das Merkelchen nicht wieder heraus, der Drall der Umverteilung und Plünderung der Sozialkassen und Ausbeutung der (noch) arbeitenden Bevölkerung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.  Das Merkelchen sitzt ganz vorne in einer Achterbahn, die SPD/Grüne angeschoben haben. Nachdem die Verursacher SPD/Grüne gemerkt haben, was Sie angerichtet haben, sind die ganz schnell abgesprungen. Die linksdrehende Achterbahn wird immer schneller, das Merkelchen kann nicht mehr abspringen. Bis irgendwann jemand den Hauptschalter umlegt  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

was du doch für ein toller rechtspopulist bist - irre, da würde sich jeder niederländer die finger nach lecken (oder wie man sagt...)

@perfektionistin: manchmal weicht LINKS AUSSEN auf die UMSCHALT-TASTE aus


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Schwesterwelle ...


ich bin zwar hetero (zumindest hab ich nichts anderes mehr seit dreissig Jahren versucht) aber ich finde für mich, dass (Sch)Westerwelle den Begriff "liberal" wieder glaubwürdig erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Was soll das denn ???*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> was du doch für ein toller rechtspopulist bist - irre, da würde sich jeder niederländer die finger nach lecken (oder wie man sagt...)



Ich erlaube mir lediglich Kritik an den bestehenden Verhältnissen, was hat das mit Rechtspopulismus zu tun ? Warum darf man nicht seine persönliche Meinung sagen ohne gleich die Nazikeule auf die Birne zu bekommen. Es ist eben nicht alles gut was in diesem, unserem Land passiert. Ich kritisiere einfach die bestehenden Verhältnisse, alle die dazu beigetragen haben (also Parteien, Personen egal ob links, Mitte oder rechts, jeder kriegt sein Fett weg), und da wird auch keiner geschont.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich diese Freiheit schon etwas länger als 20 Jahren kenne und auch schätzen gelernt habe.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, eben, was soll das denn, warum schließt du von rchts auf national sozialismus, warum fühlst du dich ungerecht kritisiert, wo du doch auch nur kritisierst, warum gehst du plötzlich ab wie ne - achtung, nazi-verweis - V1?


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> "liberal" wieder glaubwürdig erscheinen lässt.



Naja, ich sehe das eigentlich auch nicht so eng. Soll jeder in seinem Schlafzimmer machen, was spritzig ist. 
Aber der Begriff "liberal" kommt dann in die Nähe von "Anal", also eigentlich für den "Ars..."

Und ist dann irgendwie negativ behaftet, oder ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Hallo vl, das schaffst Du nicht*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> warum gehst du plötzlich ab wie ne - achtung, nazi-verweis - V1?



Vielleicht deshalb ???



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> was du doch für ein toller rechtspopulist bist - irre, da würde sich jeder niederländer die finger nach lecken (oder wie man sagt...)



In diese Ecke kriegst Du mich nicht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> In diese Ecke kriegst Du mich nicht.



differenzieren und bewerten lernen, schaffste sicher auch noch in deinem alter! ...ich geh davon aus, dass du kein altnazi bist, auch wenn es vom gefühlten alter her passen würde, aber darüber hinaus sei mir vergönnt, dich in das konservative lager zu stecken und wenn du das mal mit mir bei nem bier diskutieren möchtest schick mir einfach ne pm und wir finden eine möglichkeit


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..dass (Sch)Westerwelle den Begriff "liberal" wieder glaubwürdig erscheinen lässt.


Es ist völlig egal wo Herr Westerwelle sein Schwänzchen hin steckt. Ebenso egal ist es, ob Frau Merkel in der Loge der Muppet-Show links oder rechts sitzt. Das ist alles völlig nebensächlich! Die ganze Polit-Show dient nur noch zur Unterhaltung und zur Ablenkung der Bevölkerung! Das Sagen haben einzig die Banken und Konzerne.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Prost vl*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> differenzieren und bewerten lernen, schaffste sicher auch noch in deinem alter! ...



Gerade wegen meines Alters kann ich differenzieren und bewerten. Da habe ich wohl einen Vorsprung durch Erfahrung. Aber trotzdem können wir ja mal ein paar Pils trinken.   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2010)

@qm+4L

Hör auf euch gegenseitig vollzuschleimen, ihr seid ja noch besser als unser Freund Schwesterwelle!

*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (2 Oktober 2010)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf euch gegenseitig vollzuschleimen, ihr seid ja noch besser als unser Freund Schwesterwelle!



Genau wegen solcher Kommentare mag ich unseren Moderator Ralle 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mariob (2 Oktober 2010)

*Kommentarlos zwei interessante Standpunkte*

Hallo, hier: http://www.weissgarnix.de/2010/10/01/keine-legitimation-durch-verfahren/ und hier: http://www.weissgarnix.de/2010/10/01/neuwahlen-in-stuttgart/  Ohne weitere Worte und für mich immer wieder interessant die Kommentare zum Beitrag zu lesen......  Gruß Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Oktober 2010)

so schliesst sich der kreis

schaut mal wo herr mappus früher gearbeitet hat

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mappus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Oktober 2010)

es geschehen noch zeichen und wunder.

ein solcher artikel in dieser linientreuen zeitung. ich hab mir zu erst einmal die brille geputzt, weil ich das nicht glauben konnte.

http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...arz-Gelb-in-Erklaerungsnot-_arid,4168208.html

am besten gefällt mir das zitat von Herrn Özdemir



> Wer auf ältere Damen und Kinder einprügeln lässt, hat jedes Recht auf  den Anspruch eines christlichen Landesvaters verwirkt


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Aber der Begriff "liberal" kommt dann in die Nähe von "Anal", ... Und ist dann irgendwie negativ behaftet, oder ?


"Schwanzlutscher" ist auch nicht unbedingt positiv konnotiert. Das lässt ja die Satirezeichnung "Die Praktikantin" aus der Titanic dann so witzig erscheinen. Aber das lebt beides von Moralvorstellungen, die wir mal irgendwann untergeschoben bekommen haben. Ob das Vorurteil schwul=Arschficker stimmt, wage ich zunächst mal anzuzweifeln. Was ich gesichert weiss, ist, dass hetero nicht gleich Vaginalverkehr bedeuten muss.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... Ebenso egal ist es, ob Frau Merkel in der Loge der Muppet-Show links oder rechts sitzt.


da habe ich hinzuzufügen, dass das Geschlecht unserer Bundeskanzlerin auch keine Rolle spielt  [edit] bzw. dem Unterhaltungswert zuzuordnen ist [/edit]



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das Sagen haben einzig die Banken und Konzerne.


_Die_ Banken und _die_ Konzerne stehen hier als Begriffe der Entmenschlichung. Genauso wie _die_ Aktionäre, _die_ Politiker, _die_ Islamisten, _die_ Harz IV-Empfänger und _die_ Penner. Genauso, wie _die_ Schwulen nicht automatisch Arschficker sind, genausowenig haben _die_ Banken die Macht in unserem Staat. Wenn wir _das_ Geld, _das_ Kapital abschaffen, so bringt uns das nicht weiter vorran, als _die_ Konzerne zu zerschlagen.

Es ist leicht, _den_ Islam(ismus) bekämpfen zu wollen. Ich finde es jedoch sehr schade, alle per Entmenschlichung (_die_ Steinewerfer) pauschal über einen Kamm scheren zu wollen. Was also geschehen muss, ist, von Mensch zu Mensch miteinander zu reden.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Meine (flachstirnige) Zeitung werde ich morgen sicher mit erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit lesen.


Die Essenz daraus ist für mich (jetzt mal spitz formuliert), dass die von Kapital und Hintergrundmacht gesteuerte Polizei für Pressebilder gesorgt hat, die nun geziehlt an den Stühlen von Leuten nagen, die _dem_ System nicht mehr ins Kasperletheater passen.

Ohne Verschwörungstheorie: die bunt zusammengewürfelte Staatsmacht hat von irgendwo oben (von _denen da_ oben), ausstaffiert mit bester Polizeibewaffung für Demos, den unmissverständlichen Auftrag erhalten, den Platz zu räumen. Jetzt will keiner von denen da oben den Befehl gegeben haben, und die da unten fühlten sich dennoch legitimiert. Legitimiert durch Steinewerfer (die nur als Gerücht existierten). Legitimiert durch Personen, die wohl tatsächlich tätlich aggressiv gegenüber der Staatsmacht wurden. Ich behaupte mal: keiner der Beamten hat vor dem Einsatz zu hören bekommen: der Klügere gibt nach. Lasst einen eventuellen Steineregen über euch ergehen, ihr seit ja gut geschützt. Lasst es nicht darauf ankommen, dass euch Schlagstöcke entrissen werden, Schutzhelme ausgezogen werden, bleibt auf Distanz, wenn ihr merkt, dass _die_ (nein: einzelne) Demonstranten nicht friedlich bleiben.

Ein Debakel ist draus erwachsen: _der_ Staat (Mappus, Rech, Stumpf, Pfeiffer, ...) ringt um Rechtfertigung für das, was da passiert ist. Reden mit uns Bürgern tun sie über _die_ Journalisten (die ja auch mal grundsätzlich nicht von Vorurteilen frei sind  von fremden und von eigenen nicht ...). Und es wird (für mich) nur zunehmend die Dummheit derer sichtbar, _die_ da meinen, den Widerstand gegen S21 einfach wegwischen bzw. von vorneherein ignorieren zu können.

Wenn dann vor Ort keiner der Ordnungshüter merken will, dass da: "Huch, wir haben hier Leute von der Schülerdemo hier, ähhmmm, solln wir dann wirklich so hart durchziehen, wie befohlen?", ... also etwas flexibel auf eine Situation reagiert, die die Einsatzplaner schon geflissentlich übersehen haben. Bei der Bundeswehr wird ja einem guten Deutschen ja bereits eingebläut, das Denken bleiben zu lassen und ab einer Wassertiefe von 1,60mtr selbstständig mit Schwimmbewegungen auf diese Situation zu reagieren. Da ist ja jedes meiner SPS-Programme, das die Intelligenz einer Obstfliege mit Nanowattprozessor nicht übersteigt, ausgefeilter. [/Polemik]

bei Wiki heute zu lesen:


> Der Polizeiwissenschaftler Thomas Feltes und der Polizeipsychologe Georg Sieber kritisieren den Polizeieinsatz als überzogen und unzweckmäßig und sehen die Politik in der Verantwortung.http://www.sps-forum.de/#cite_note-45


Wer stellt sich als Sündenbock zur Verfügung? Wer macht jetzt das Bauernopfer, damit _das_ Stimmvieh wieder _die_ richtige Partei wählt?


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Oktober 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> am besten gefällt mir das zitat von Herrn Özdemir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der Artikel ist sehr hübsch. Auch mir gefällt der Özdemir. Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist eben doch zweierlei. Und das gilt jetzt auch mal in anderer Richtung.





> Mappus und Rech haben sich zwar betroffen gezeigt, aber eine Panne wollen sie in dem Einsatz gegen Jugendliche nicht sehen. „Wer auf Arbeiter oder Polizeibeamte Flaschen wirft, selbst mit Pfeffersprays sprüht und sich nicht an die Anweisungen der Polizeibeamten hält, handelt rechtswidrig“, hatte Mappus gesagt. Rech sekundierte: „Eine Verhinderungsblockade ist nicht gedeckt durch das Versammlungsrecht.“


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2010)




----------



## Perfektionist (8 Oktober 2010)

jo, da hat Mappus entweder den Vermittler schlecht gewählt oder schlecht instruiert. So, wie wohl auch die Exekutive schlecht instruiert war, als die anfingen, sich provozieren zu lassen. Na, ja, der Exekutive ist er (Mappus) anschliessend nicht in den Rücken gefallen ...

Hmmm, der Staat will sich wohl durch Demonstranten nicht nötigen lassen. Und schreckt dabei nicht davor zurück, einen Märtyrer zu erschaffen. "OOOPS, dem haben wir das Augenlicht mit dem Wasserstrahl ausgepustet. Aber der ist selber schuld. Hat ja mit Kastanien geschmissen. Und sowieso durften wir Gewalt anwenden, da er den polizeilichen Anweisungen nicht Folge leistete." So entstehen Märthyrer.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das diese Regierung im Frühjahr die Macht kostet. Allerdings wird dann die Nachfolgeregierung (z.T. zähneknirschend) nach ein paar Schönheitskorrekturen das Projekt weiterführen. Aber hoffentlich mehr Bürgernähe beweisen. (zum Stichwort Bürgernähe kommt mir wieder in den Sinn, dass wir da mal einen Ministerpräsidenten hatten, der nicht so recht zwischen Buß- und Bettag und Pfingstmontag unterscheiden konnte).

Ach, derweil ich die Heute-Nachrichten sehe: das Bauernopfer auf Seiten der Polizei ist wohl auch schon gefunden worden.


----------



## mariob (8 Oktober 2010)

Öhm,
Schönheitskorrekturen, der Begriff ist gut gewählt, das Problem ist die fehlende Alternative bei Wahlen, die Mainstreamparteien sind grundsätzlich unwählbar. Was bleibt? Piraten, Linke, rechte? Wählen gehen ist Pflicht, gegenwärtig sind bei mir die Piraten favorisiert, auch wenn bei denen immer mehr zu beobachten ist, das sich da eine Flachzangensammlung aufbaut.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hausenm (8 Oktober 2010)

Egal was genau passiert ist- erfahren wird "die Allgemeinheit " das sowie so nicht, die Staatsgewalt sollte jedoch so souverän sein, die Meinungsäußerung der Bevölkerung zu akzeptieren.
Was unser Ministerchen und Angie betrifft- ich denke durch die Orientierung zur Mitte bleibt Platz links und rechts und *beide *
"Alternativen" sind gefährlich. 
Es gibt genug große Probleme (Energieversorgung, Infrastruktur, ökonomische und ökologische Nachhaltigkeit usw.) die gelöst werden müssen, wollen wir überleben.
Politiker sind nicht am Volk intressiert sondern nur an Ihrerer Geldbörse.
Wie mit Sarazin (man kann zu seinen Thesen stehen wie man will) umgegangen wird spricht Bände.
So long


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2010)

hausenm schrieb:


> ..Politiker sind nicht am Volk intressiert sondern nur an Ihrerer Geldbörse...


Ich glaube, über diesen Punkt ist die heutige Situation schon längst hinweg. Wer erschoss John F. Kennedy?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2010)

als ich heute in der "Sonntag Aktuell" zum zweiten Mal die Titelschlagzeile las, musste ich mir erstmal die Augen reiben und hab dann mal heftig laut losgelacht.

"Oettinger sieht Große Koalition"

Wohlgemerkt: "groß" ist groß geschrieben. Weiß wohl auch jeder, was damit gemeint sein soll. Na, ja, ich les trotzdem mal aus der Wikipedia vor ...





> Als Große Koalition bezeichnet man eine Regierungskoalition derjenigen (beiden) Parteien, die im Parlament am stärksten vertreten sind.
> Da im politischen System der Bundesrepublik Deutschland traditionell die Volksparteien CDU/CSU und SPD die größten Fraktionen stellen, bestehen Große Koalitionen meist aus diesen beiden Parteien. Sie werden aufgrund ihrer Farben im Parteienspektrum umgangssprachlich auch Schwarz-Rot genannt. In einigen Bundesländern wie Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen werden CDU-SPD-Koalitionen als große Koalition gebildet, obwohl bei der Landtagswahl die Partei Die Linke höhere Stimmanteile und Parlamentsplätze errang.


Dazu passend die "wären jetzt Lantagswahl"-Ergebnisse (TNS/Spiegel):
schwarz: 34%
grün: 32%
rot: 19 %
gelb: 6%

Eine definitionsgemäß große Koalition könnte wohl kaum regieren (oder sollten die Grünen im Ländle konservativ genug sein?). Die "Große" Koalition mit 53% hätte möglicherweise Mühe, ihre Abweichler auf Kurs zu halten. Das aus meiner Sicht Beste, was dem Ländle passieren könnte, wäre die 51%-Variante. Mit dem praktizierenden Katholik Winfried Kretschmann an der Spitze sicherlich weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung sogar verkäuflich. Und mit einer großartigen Aussenwirkung. Gilt das Ländle doch eher als Provinz und steht doch immer noch im Verdacht, hier würden Ehen abgesprochen. Grüner Landesvater klingt zwar etwas befremdlich. Aber auch Bundeskazlerin musste man erstmal buchstabieren lernen ...

In gleicher Zeitung ist auch der offene Brief von Mappus in Auszügen zu lesen: "Und es hat im Schlossgarten Szenen gegeben, die sich nicht wiederholen dürfen." Der lernt es nicht mehr. Mein Text würde lauten: Da ist etwas geschehen, was nie hätte geschehen dürfen.


----------



## mariob (10 Oktober 2010)

*Wer ist Oettinger?*

Hallo,
ist das eigentlich der Oettinger, dessen Bier in kürzester Zeit sämtliche Schnecken aus dem Garten treibt oder ein anderer.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2010)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist das eigentlich der Oettinger, dessen Bier in kürzester Zeit sämtliche Schnecken aus dem Garten treibt oder ein anderer.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 

Oettinger zieht Schnecken an .... (wie jedes andere Bier auch)


----------



## Question_mark (10 Oktober 2010)

*Das war wohl nicht ganz so perfekt*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch Bundeskazlerin musste man erstmal buchstabieren lernen ...



Dann fange mal an mit dem buchstabieren lernen  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Approx (12 Oktober 2010)

Recht makaber, was die von Titanic da wieder zusammengebastelt haben:



Approx


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Recht makaber, was die von Titanic da wieder zusammengebastelt haben:
> Anhang anzeigen 11713
> 
> 
> Approx



und in groß gibts das hier: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=285726&postcount=59


----------



## Approx (12 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und in groß gibts das hier: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=285726&postcount=59


upps, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Das kommt davon, wenn man hier nicht 24h/7d jeden Beitrag mitliest!
Die Krux der Gelegenheits-Poster.
Appro


----------



## Markus (12 Oktober 2010)

puhh bekomme vor lauter stress garnichts davon mit... das erste was mir nach dem ersten paar ebiträgen eingefallen ist will ich euch nicht vorenthalten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K_gM9Gp_Tg
weniger das video, eher der song der mal wieder gehört werden sollte... 


ob stuttgart21 nun gut oder böse ist weiß ich nicht, habe weder die zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen weder sehe ich einen sinn darin... wie gerhard schon sagte - da wurde jetzt 20 jahre rumgemacht, geplant und und getan und jetzt kommen die experten? 
naja so gesehen macht die opposition auf mich weder einen professionellen noch einen seriösen eindruck...

also muss ich mich damit abfinden dass ich zu den beführworten gehöre - wohlwissend das es das erste projekt der welt wäre das planmäisg verlaufen wird... was es also sicher nicht tut...


aber was mich bennend interessiert:
die sache mit der polizei... kann ich verstehen das viele das als übertriebene gewalt sehen, kann auch darüber hinwegsehen das paranoide cholerische linke darin die ultimative machtdemonstration vom deutschen polizeistaat sehen, aber egal wie sehr man dagegen ist, wie stellen sich die kritiker die option vor?

es gibt bei den bullen auch die guten und die bösen, es gibt situationen die falsch eingeschätz werden, es gibt menschliches versagen, es gibt tatsachen die verdreht werden, es gibt soviele dinge - aber mal ehrlich: wer der meinung ist das alle diese einsatzpolizisten blutrünstige gewaltgeile rambos sind, der leidedt unter extremer realitätsverzerrung...

ich kenne viele polizisten, aus den verschiedensten einheiten und komandos, ich hatte auch schon oft mit der polizei zu tun, sowohl als zeuge, opfer oder auch täter - aber NIE hatte ich den eindruck das mit unseren bullen was derart im argen ist.

ich lasse es mir gefallen wenn man sie als "faules überbezhaltes beamtenpack" oder ähniches bezeichnet, aber "gewaltgeile rambos" lasse ich nicht zu!


aber egal... wie löst man so eine demonstration nach meinung der kritiker den auf? die option "gar nicht" akzeptiere ich nicht, die aufgabe leutet schliesslich: "lösen sie die demonstration auf"...

warum stehen die leute noch weiter da wenn die wasserwerfer angeblich schon minutenlang da spritzen? entweder es ist garnicht so schlimm oder die haben spass dran...
es wird wohl kaum einer gewungen sich minutenlang anspritzen zu lassen...

und wer mir was von friedlichen demonstranten erzählen will, der kann sich das sparen. ich selber wäre sicher auch kein "friedlicher" demonstrant, ich nehme das den demonstranten auch nicht übel, ich kann das nachvollziehen.... aber dann müssen sie auch mit den konsequenzen rechnen...
für eine "friedliche demonstration" sind bei der geschcihte die fronten schon viel zu sher gefestigt, jetzt gewinnt der welcher am meisten munition und ausdauer hat... und dazu gehört natürlich auch das demoralisieren und verdrehen von tatsachen!

erschreckend ist dabei welch hohen preis mach fanatischer vater bereit ist zu zahlen der seine kinder fürs pressefoto mit den bullen ganz nach vorne schickt oder sie auffodert polizeiautos zu besetzen...

ob die demonstranten nun recht haben oder nicht, das vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber ich empfinde weder mitleid für die opfer unter ihnen noch verachtung für die polizei.

die "friedliche demonstration" machen vieleicht noch ein paar idealisitische weicheier im stillen kämmerlein mit bibel und/oder crackpfeife, aber sicher nicht die auf den bildern. da draussen ist fast schon krieg, und da muss man mit sowas rechnen... der einzige unterschied: die demonstranten tun das gerne bzw. aus überzeugung, und die bullen weil man es ihnen sagt, die wäre sicher lieber daheim aufm sofa...


ich habe ja früher mal mit dem gedanken gespielt zu den bullen zu gehen, angenommen ich wäre - wie hätte ich mich in stuttgart verhalten sollen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...ich hatte auch schon oft mit der polizei zu tun, sowohl als zeuge, opfer oder auch *täter*...
> 
> ...ich habe ja früher mal mit dem gedanken gespielt zu den bullen zu gehen...


 
das sind aber jetzt extreme Gegensätze, einmal bist du Gangster und einmal möchtest du zur Polizei


----------



## Markus (12 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das sind aber jetzt extreme Gegensätze, einmal bist du Gangster und einmal möchtest du zur Polizei


 
täter ist man zb auch als verursacher einer schramme auf dem parkplatz...
...wobei ich zugeben muss das ich auch schon in anderen gelegenheiten mit der justiz in berührung gekommen bin...


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Oktober 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> aber egal... wie löst man so eine demonstration nach meinung der kritiker den auf? die option "gar nicht" akzeptiere ich nicht, die aufgabe leutet schliesslich: "lösen sie die demonstration auf"...


Die Option lautet: Mission gescheitert.



Markus schrieb:


> warum stehen die leute noch weiter da wenn die wasserwerfer angeblich schon minutenlang da spritzen? entweder es ist garnicht so schlimm oder die haben spass dran...
> es wird wohl kaum einer gewungen sich minutenlang anspritzen zu lassen...


Wenn ein Wasserwerfer jemanden überrollt hätte, würdest Du sagen, der hätte doch davonlaufen können. Und man muss ja auch nicht grad in den Wasserstrahl schauen, wenn man nicht dazu gezwungen wird.



Markus schrieb:


> erschreckend ist dabei welch hohen preis mach fanatischer vater bereit ist zu zahlen der seine kinder fürs pressefoto mit den bullen ganz nach vorne schickt oder sie auffodert polizeiautos zu besetzen...


Wenn Du das "fanatisch" weglässt, könnte ich diesen Satz glatt so stehen lassen. Der Ausdruck "Fanatiker" ist nicht weit weg vom "gewaltgeilen Rambo".



Markus schrieb:


> ... aber ich empfinde weder mitleid für die opfer unter ihnen noch verachtung für die polizei.


Für _die_ Polizei empfinde ich ebenfalls keine Verachtung. Aber an irgendeiner Stelle auf seiten der Staatsmacht fehlte das Feingefühl dafür, wann ernsthafte Folgen eintreten könnten. Und da auf Seiten der Demonstranten bleibende Personenschäden (zu meinem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand auch ein Fall von Vollinvalidität?) zu beklagen sind, habe ich da schon soetwas wie Mitleid.



Markus schrieb:


> ... da draussen ist fast schon krieg, und da muss man mit sowas rechnen...


Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht mehr auf Deutsche Strassen. Und steige schon garnicht in die S-Bahn nach Stuttgart. Werden ja alle Nase lang Rentner von irgendwelchen Skinheads totgetreten. Und im Straßenverkehr überlebt ja auch nur der stärkste.

Mein Standpunkt ist: die Staatsgewalt muss zuallererst nach der Unversehrtheit seiner Bürger schauen.


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mein Standpunkt ist: die Staatsgewalt muss zuallererst nach der Unversehrtheit seiner Bürger schauen.


 
???
wieso heißt es dann staatsgewalt?

und wie soll das gehen?
wenn sich anderswo zwei rivalisierende banden bekämpfen, soll sich die polizei dann daneben stellen bis nichts mehr zuckt? ein eingriff würde ja unter umständen den einen oder anderen "bürger" verletzen...

wenn du bei rot über die ampel fährst kommt auch nicht sofort ne soko mit schlagstöcken angerannt...

sicher muss der STAAT sich um seine bürger kümmern, bzw. um das GEMEINWOHL sorgen, reguliert ist sowas (theoretisch) mit demokratischen beschlüssen und gesetzen.
wenn leute gegen so etwas handeln, dann muss der STAAT "regulierend" eingreifen.

und es ist meiner meinung nach ein großer unterschied ob er ne politesse, eine einsatzkomando, einen finazbeamten oder gar die bundeswehr loslässt!

und wenn die polizei mit dem auftrag "demonstranten wegschaffen" anrollt halte ich es doch für eine sehr realitätsferne verblümte ansicht wenn man erwartet das diese "bürger" die gegen die demokratie handeln grundsätzlich unversert bleiben...
...womöglich soll die polizei auch noch aufpassen das sie sich nicht selbst bzw. gegenseitige versehentlich verletzten....

streiten kann man sicher darüber ob die "demokratische entscheidung" wirklich so richtig demokratisch war, wobei ich mich da halt wie gesagt frage warum es die letzten 20 jahre so ruhig war... - aber was soll die polizei den anders machen?

angenommen die polizei wäre nicht geschickt worden, und man hätte die bauarbeiter sich selbst überlassen, was wäre dann passiert?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Oktober 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...erschreckend ist dabei welch hohen preis mach fanatischer vater bereit ist zu zahlen der seine kinder fürs pressefoto mit den bullen ganz nach vorne schickt oder sie auffodert polizeiautos zu besetzen...


Das habe ich auch so gedacht, als ich die Bilder sah. Es ist ein generelles Problem in Deutschland, dass niemand mehr Respekt vor irgendetwas hat. Ein Einsatzkommando der Polizei mit Waffen und Wasserwerfern ist nun mal kein Streichelzoo.

Zum Thema Demokratie, Gesetze usw. habe ich hier was Interessantes (Bild anklicken):

​ 

​ [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Oktober 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ... wenn die polizei mit dem auftrag "demonstranten wegschaffen" anrollt halte ich es doch für eine sehr realitätsferne verblümte ansicht wenn man erwartet das diese "bürger" die gegen die demokratie handeln grundsätzlich unversert bleiben...


Jawohl, ich erwarte, dass Bürger grundsätzlich unversehrt bleiben. Das ist elementares Grundrecht:


> Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit
> 
> Das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit gehört zu den Grundrechten eines Menschen im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Es wird zusammen mit dem Recht auf Leben und dem Recht auf Freiheit der Person in Art. 2 Abs. 2 des Grundgesetzes garantiert (hervorgehoben):
> Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.
> Das Grundrecht schützt sowohl die physische als auch die psychische Gesundheit eines Menschen, nicht jedoch das soziale Wohlbefinden. Folter, Körperstrafen, Menschenversuche, Zwangskastration, Zwangssterilisation und ähnliche schmerzverursachende Maßnahmen werden durch diese rechtsstaatlichen Garantien verboten. Art. 104 Abs. 1 GG etwa stellt klar, dass Gefangene „weder seelisch noch körperlich misshandelt“ werden dürfen. Kraft Gesetzes kann die körperliche Unversehrtheit jedoch eingeschränkt werden, wodurch es beispielsweise ermöglicht wird, potentiellen Straftätern zur Tatsachenfeststellung Blutproben zu entnehmen (§ 81a StPO) oder im Seuchenfall einen angeordneten Impfzwang (§ 20 Abs. 6 IfSG) durchzusetzen.


 Das Recht auf Eigentum (Bahnhofsbau) ist dem Recht auf Unversehrtheit deutlich nachrangig.




Markus schrieb:


> angenommen die polizei wäre nicht geschickt worden, und man hätte die bauarbeiter sich selbst überlassen, was wäre dann passiert?


:sm24: , sonst nichts  . Oder glaubst Du, die Bauarbeiter wären mit den Schaufeln auf die Demonstranten losgegangen, um ihre Arbeit verrichten zu können?


----------



## Paule (13 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du, die Bauarbeiter wären mit den Schaufeln auf die Demonstranten losgegangen, um ihre Arbeit verrichten zu können?


Wohl kaum.
Da wären wohl eher die Demonstranten auf die Arbeiter losgegangen weil die einfach weiter arbeiten und alles kaputt machen.

Und wenn du glaubst dass die da wirklich nur alle lustig aufmarschieren sich gegenseitig Witze erzählen, dann bist du ein Träumer.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Oktober 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ... weil die einfach weiter arbeiten ...


dann arbeite mal einfach weiter, wenn da ein Demonstrant auf deiner Schaufel sitzt. Wenn der Demonstrant Dir dann ein Bier anbietet, welche Option nimmst Du dann? Ist Dir dann der Bahnhof oder der Frieden wichtiger? Umgekehrt sieht der Großstadtschwabe, so wie ich ihn hier kennen gelernt habe, im Bauarbeiter den Kollegen. Und nicht den Repräsentanten irgend eines zerschlagenswerten Konzerns, der jemandem die Arbeit stiehlt. Weil: in einem zerschlagenswerten Konzern arbeiten hier viele und frönen, je nach Sichtweise, dem Opportunismus. Jeder kennt mindestens einen, der dort arbeitet. Was allerdings nicht unbedingt die Unversehrtheit von Alis Chef garantiert, sollte der auf der Baustelle erscheinen und meinen, für ordentliche Zustände sorgen zu müssen.



Paule schrieb:


> Und wenn du glaubst dass die da wirklich nur alle lustig aufmarschieren sich gegenseitig Witze erzählen, dann bist du ein Träumer.


nicht "_die da alle_", aber eine sehr, sehr große Anzahl. Wie Du darauf kommst, dass ich glauben würde, dass "_die da_" sich zum Witze erzählen treffen würden, kannst Du mir sicherlich auch noch detailliert erläutern.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Zum Thema Demokratie, Gesetze usw. habe ich hier was Interessantes (Bild anklicken):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, da höre ich einige Wortklaubereien heraus. Und viele Behauptungen, die mir zu nahtlos aneinandergereiht, aber kaum hinterfragt werden. Der Begriff "damals" fällt auffallend oft.

Andreas Popp sagt z.B. "egal was sie wählen - es ändert sich nichts". Jetzt brüllt sicherlich eine Mehrheit "JAAAAAA". Im Detail würde mir aber da der Atomausstieg einfallen, der einmal beschlossen, dann durch neue Machtverhältnisse relativiert wurde. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich JAAAA schreien möchten, als Riester von einer Partei eingeführt wurde, die ich persönlich nicht damit in Verbindung bringen würde. Ach ja, da war auch noch die Sache mit dem Dosenpfand. Trotz Verschiebung der Machtverhältnisse (oder gerade deswegen?) wurde das Einwegpfand eingeführt.

So, der Zeiger im Video steht jetzt bei etwa 3/4tel. Und so langsam fällt es wirklich schwer, diesem Gelaber noch zu folgen. So von wegen Afganistan.

Farbenlehre: "wir schmeissen alle Farben in einen Topf und das Ergebnis ist braun". Damit hat Popp zwar sicherlich einen oder zwei Lacher auf seiner Seite. Aber gesagt hat er damit nichts.

Popp: "gibt es Medienfreiheit? Nein!"

Popp redet zwar einerseits von der Demokratie (so wie wir sie allgemein verstehen) als von der Herrschaft der Dummen, fordert auf der anderen Seite aber eine Monetative, die in die Hände des Volkes gehört [sic].

EDIT: nochwas, wo ich mich eines Kommentares nicht enthalten kann ...


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist ein generelles Problem in Deutschland, dass niemand mehr Respekt vor irgendetwas hat.


... und das ist gut so! Das ist kein Problem, sondern Grundvoraussetzung, angstfrei miteinander leben zu können. Keine Angst vor hohen Tieren! Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn die Männer in blau (früher mal grün), die da vor meiner Tür aufkreuzen, grundsätzlich Recht hätten.


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hmmm, da höre ich einige Wortklaubereien heraus. Und viele Behauptungen, die mir zu nahtlos aneinandergereiht, aber kaum hinterfragt werden. Der Begriff "damals" fällt auffallend oft.[...]
> 
> So, der Zeiger im Video steht jetzt bei etwa 3/4tel. Und so langsam fällt es wirklich schwer, diesem Gelaber noch zu folgen. So von wegen Afganistan.
> [...]
> Popp redet zwar einerseits von der Demokratie (so wie wir sie allgemein verstehen) als von der Herrschaft der Dummen, fordert auf der anderen Seite aber eine Monetative, die in die Hände des Volkes gehört.



ich finde es schon toll, dass du ein bild siehst...


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich finde es schon toll, dass du ein bild siehst...


ich sehe da auch kein Bild. Aber eine Verknüpfung weist mich auf
http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wissensmanufaktur.net%2F%3FV_U017
und da läuft bei mir dieses Video, was der Onkel da wohl meint ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> .... Es ist ein generelles Problem in  Deutschland, dass niemand mehr Respekt vor irgendetwas hat. Ein  Einsatzkommando der Polizei mit Waffen und Wasserwerfern ist nun mal  kein Streichelzoo.



*ACK*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Jawohl, ich erwarte, dass Bürger grundsätzlich unversehrt bleiben. Das ist elementares Grundrecht



Wenn Dich die Polizei besoffen aus dem Verkehr zieht, dann wird 
Dir Blut entnommen, elementares Grundrechts auf Unversehrheit
hin oder her.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wer sich selbst gegen geltendes Recht in 
Position stellt, der muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen. Der halb 
erblindete S21-Rentner war nach dem ersten "Entfernen" durch die 
Polizei unverletzt und hat sich dann wieder vor den Wasserwerfer 
gestellt. 

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen?


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> elementares Grundrechts auf Unversehrheit hin oder her.


so lässt sich vielerlei begründen ...



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Der halb erblindete S21-Rentner war nach dem ersten "Entfernen" durch die Polizei unverletzt und hat sich dann wieder vor den Wasserwerfer gestellt.


Unser Mathematiklehrer betonte, dass in der Zufallsrechnung sich die Würfel nicht daran erinnern würden, wie sie zuletzt gefallen seien. Deine Wasserwerfer wissen aber genau, dass, wer schonmal des Platzes verwiesen wurde, auch sein Augenlicht verwirkt haben würde, wenn er sich wieder gegen die Wasserwerfer aufstellen würde. Wird ja sofort fotografiert, in den Führerständen der Wasserwerfer als zum Abschuss freigegebene Person in den Sichtbereich der Spritzenoperatoren aufgehängt.

Hättest Du eine Rechtfertigung dafür, wenn schon beim ersten Mal diese drastischen Folgen eingetreten wären?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Dich die Polizei besoffen aus dem Verkehr zieht, dann wird
> Dir Blut entnommen, elementares Grundrechts auf Unversehrheit
> hin oder her.
> 
> ...



Schonmal was vom Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip gehört??

Oder ist es für deine Begriffe verhältnismäßig korrekt, Demonstranten die niemanden was zu leide tun die Augen aus dem Kopf zu schießen?
Sollen die Cops die Leute doch wegtragen wenn es denn irgendwie geht. Aber eine Baustelle ist wohl wichtiger als das Wohl der Leute, denn da hängt ja Geld dran.

Ich habe auch den Verdacht, dass hier bezüglich der Vorgehensweise gegen Demonstranten ein Fanal gesetzt werden sollte. Das dumme Wahlvieh hat gefälligst nach dem Abgeben der Stimme die Schnauze zu halten. Bei den demnächst anstehenden Castor-Transporten wird das wohl einige davon abhalten zu demonstrieren. Ist nur die Frage wie lange sich die Leute das gefallen lassen.


----------



## Question_mark (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Demonstranten die niemanden was zu leide tun



Kannst mich gerne mal besuchen, wenn in unserer City mal wieder eine kleine Demo stattfindet *ROFL*

Die Schnittlauchtruppe ist wirklich sehr geduldig gegen besoffene, pöbelnde Radikale. Die grünen sind professionell und lenken den Strom recht geschickt. Nur irgendwann ist natürlich Schluß mit lustig, nämlich dann wenn andere, unbeteiligte gefährdet werden. 

Und dann geht es eben rund, da wird der Pöbel eben eingekesselt und etwas beruhigt, bis die wieder nüchtern sind 

Wenn ich in die Stadt zum einkaufen gehe und dort im Kaufhof von ****(Zensur) mit Bierflaschen beworfen werde, freue ich mich natürlich, wenn die Typen am Ausgang von der Schnittlauchtruppe mit Kabelbindern entsprechend begrüßt und fixiert werden. 
Allerdings sind die am nächsten Tag wieder auf der Platte, eben wegen der schweren Kindheit :icon_rolleyes:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hättest Du eine Rechtfertigung dafür, wenn schon beim ersten Mal diese drastischen Folgen eingetreten wären?



Wasserwerfer wurden ja nicht zum ersten Mail eingesetzt. Ich 
weiß nicht, wie hoch allgemein das Risiko einer solchen Verletzung 
ist. Gehört habe ich davon zum ersten Mal. Ein bedauerlicher
Einzelfall? Ziel des Wassserwerfereinsatzes war es sicher nicht,
die Menscher derart zu verletzen.

Wenn die Polizei eine Zwangsmaßnahme wie  Wasserwerfer über 
Lautsprecher mehrfach androht ... was erwarte ich dann?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Schonmal was vom Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip gehört??



Ja, zu meinen Zeiten bei Y-Tours bei jeder Wachbelehrung. 



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ... Demonstranten die niemanden was zu leide tun ...



Dazu gibt es unbestritten unterscheidliche Sichtweisen.


----------



## BoxHead (14 Oktober 2010)

Ich bin über die Brutalität der Einsatzkräfte ebenfalls entsetzt. Ich bin weder für noch gegen Stuttgart 21 aber definitiv gegen ein solches Vorgehen.

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck als ob hier einige brennende Mülltonnen, zerstörte Autos und schwarz Vermummte Gestalten sehen wo keine sind. Demonstrationen sind eines der wenigen Mittel die uns zur Verfügung stehen um den Unmut über politische Vorgänge zu zeigen. In Frankreich z.B. gehen die Bürger erheblich schneller auf die Straße um zu demonstrieren oder zu streiken, in Deutschland ist so was ein Kapitalverbrechen. Kein wunder das die CDU/CSU am liebsten die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land einsetzen will.

Noch was zu Verhältnismäßigkeit. Selbst wenn man einige Randalierer unter den Demonstranten aus machen kann, rechtfertigt dies noch lange nicht blind drauf los zu knüppeln und mit Reizgas und Wasserwerfern derart vorzugehen. Diese Demonstranten sind Bürger unseres Landes und keine Staatsfeinde.

Ich hoffe auf die Abrechnung am Wahltag.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2010)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf die Abrechnung am Wahltag.


 
Die wird kommen da bin ich sicher, das blöde ist nur das da nicht mal ein
Politiker oder Bahnchef Persöhnlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.

Folgendes Beispiel, Kalkuliere mal einen Auftrag für deinen Chef, der kostet
nach dem du dem Auftrag bekommen hast, aufeinmal das Doppelte und 
wahrscheinlich später das Dreifache. Wenn du dann noch bei der Sicherheits-
technik fuscht, es kommt jemand zu schaden und mann kann dir nach-
weisen das du da mist gemacht hast. Dann bist du doch erstmal deinen
Job los und zahlst vlt. für irgendwenn auch noch die Rente.

Ein Politiker geht einfach in die Wirtschaft, bekommt aber vom Staat noch
zusätzlich Pension. Rausreden können die sich immer mit ihrer hohen Ver-
antwortung die Sie haben und wieviel Sie arbeiten. Nur wenn die auf 
Staatskosten essen gehen ist das auch für die Arbeit. Irgend etwas
stimmt da doch nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wasserwerfer wurden ja nicht zum ersten Mail eingesetzt. Ich
> weiß nicht, wie hoch allgemein das Risiko einer solchen Verletzung
> ist. Gehört habe ich davon zum ersten Mal. Ein bedauerlicher
> Einzelfall? Ziel des Wassserwerfereinsatzes war es sicher nicht,
> ...


Wie Du selbst schreibst: wie hoch das Risiko einer solchen Verletzung ist, weißt Du selbst nicht. Was erwartet dann jemand, der sich vor einen Wasserwerfer stellt? Dass er dabei erblinden könnte? Er könnte genausogut auch damit rechnen, überrollt zu werden. Bevor es die Bilder gab, fehlte mir die Vorstellungskraft, was wohl passieren würde, wenn ich meinen Kärcher auf ein Gesicht halte. Und ich vertreibe nichtmal eine Katze damit von meinem Hof. da gibt es Kinderspielzeug, das den gleichen Zweck erfüllt. Und wenn ich mir richtig dicke Handschuhe anziehe, dann kann ich das Biest sogar wegtragen.

Wegen des Einzelfalles: es gibt eine weitere Person, die wohl ähnlich viel Schaden genommen hat. Nur eben nicht an beiden Augen.

Die Wasserwerfer wurden nicht zum ersten Mal eingesetzt. Aber die Geräte standen die letzten zwanzig Jahre ungenutzt in irgendeinem Schuppen. Und entsprechend unerfahren dürften diejenigen gewesen sein, die damit an diesem folgenschwerenen Tag umgehen durften.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2010)

*viel zu harmlos ...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsnjKSn4hWc


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2010)

*Stuttgart 21: S21 Demonstrant bleibt erblindet*

http://www.time-news.de/2010/10/14/stuttgart-21-s21-demonstrant-bleibt-erblindet/


> Der ungeheuere Druck des Strahls verursachte bei dem Mann so starke Verletzungen, dass er mit blutenden Augen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden musste. [...] Seitens der Mediziner wurde damals noch angenommen, dass sich der Rentner wieder von seinen Verletzungen erholen würde, doch stellte sich das jetzt im Nachhinein als ein Trugschluss heraus.


 
http://stuttgart21.blog.de/2010/10/13/s21-demonstrant-bleibt-blind-9605414/


> Der Stuttgart-21-Gegner Dietrich Wagner, der beim Polizeieinsatz gegen Demonstranten schwer verletzt wurde, bleibt auf einem Auge blind. Wagner habe beim Wasserwerfereinsatz vor zwei Wochen Prellungen auf beiden Augen erlitten und werde noch stationär behandelt, sagte heute eine Sprecherin des Katharinenhospitals in Stuttgart der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Auf einem Auge könne der Rentner nicht sehen: „Er wird auch keine Sehfähigkeit mehr erreichen“. Auf dem anderen Auge kann er nach zwei Operationen Menschen grob erkennen. „Von Lesefähigkeit und Autofahren ist er noch weit entfernt, es gibt aber eine leise Hoffnung auf weitere Besserung.“


 was auch immer leise Hoffnung ist. Aber möge das Wunder geschehen. Ich wünsche ihm das.


----------



## OHGN (14 Oktober 2010)

TIME-NEWS schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Vor zwei Wochen hielt die Polizei bei einem Einsatz gezielt mit einem  Wasserwerfer in eine Menge, die hauptsächlich aus ältere Bürgern und  Kindern bestand. Dabei traf der  Wasserstrahl des Wasserwerfer voll in  das Gesicht eines Mannes, der sich schützend vor ein paar Kinder  gestellt hatte.
> (...)


Schauderhaft....
Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass die älteren Bürger und die Kinder da randaliert haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> http://www.time-news.de/2010/10/14/stuttgart-21-s21-demonstrant-bleibt-erblindet/
> 
> 
> http://stuttgart21.blog.de/2010/10/13/s21-demonstrant-bleibt-blind-9605414/
> was auch immer leise Hoffnung ist. Aber möge das Wunder geschehen. Ich wünsche ihm das.


 
Ich hoffe auch das da noch ein Wunder geschied.....

aber 2 Fragen hab ich 

1. wie weit kann ein Wasserwerfer schiessen
2. was hab ich (er) in diesem Bereich zu suchen 


 Die Wasserwerfer haben ja offendichtlich schon vorher geschossen und dieser Verhängnisvoller Strahl war nicht der erste. Ich stehe auf der Seite der Polizei da die Jungs da nicht freiwillig sind und da ihre Gesundheit aufs Spiel setzen müssen während kein Demonstrant hat hinbefohlen wurde.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> Schauderhaft....
> Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass die älteren Bürger und die Kinder da randaliert haben.



Nein, es sind alle friedlich dagesessen und haben fromme 
Lieder gesungen.

Ernsthaft ... vielleicht liegt es an Deiner Vorstellungskraft? :icon_eek:

Es war sicher nicht die Absicht der Polizei, Menschen ernsthaft
zu verletzen. Und wenn die Polizei hier wirklich unverhältnismäßig
hart zugegriffen hätte, wäre der von den Grünen gewünschte
Untersuchungsausschuss doch zustande gekommen. Die SPD
macht da aber nicht mit. Vielleicht zeigen die Polizeivideos doch
ein anders Bild, als uns die Medien, Meinungsmacher und andere
Manipulatoren verkaufen wollen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das da noch ein Wunder geschied.....
> 
> aber 2 Fragen hab ich
> 
> ...


zu 1. kannst bestimmt selbst bei Wiki nachlesen. Interessiert mich nicht. Oder ist das als Diskussionsgrundlage notwendig zu wissen?
zu 2. er sucht dort sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung und zu demonstrieren. Wenn Du fragst, was er dort zu suchen habe, dann ist diese Frage rein rhetorischer Natur, sie dient nur dazu, Deinen Standpunkt darzustellen.

Was spielt es eine Rolle, ob der erste oder zweite Strahl trifft? Es spielt eine Rolle, dass es da einen Unfall gegeben hat. Wie Gerhard schon schrieb: das war keine Absicht. Ob die Jungs auf Seiten der Polizei da freiwillig sind, womöglich ebenfalls ihre Gesundheit mit in diese Aktion mit einbringen hat meines Erachtens auch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass dieser Unfall geschehen ist. Dieser Unfall ist geschehen, weil man seitens der Einsatzplanung nicht besonnen genug an diese Sache herangegangen ist. Und derjenige "Unfreiwillige", der da hinter gepanzerten Scheiben am Abzug saß, wohl sein Arbeitsgerät unzureichend beherrschte.

Wenn bei einer Demo zum Schluss ein paar blaue Flecken bei rauskommen kann ich damit leben. Die Auffassung, dass man ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste so eine Demonstration auflösen darf, diese Auffassung kann und will ich nicht teilen. Aber es soll wohl auch Menschen geben (gegeben haben), die Selbstschussanlagen für richtig hielten, um Republikflüchtlinge aufzuhalten.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> zu 1. kannst bestimmt selbst bei Wiki nachlesen. Interessiert mich nicht. Oder ist das als Diskussionsgrundlage notwendig zu wissen?
> zu 2. er sucht dort sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung und zu demonstrieren. Wenn Du fragst, was er dort zu suchen habe, dann ist diese Frage rein rhetorischer Natur, sie dient nur dazu, Deinen Standpunkt darzustellen.


 
Dieses Recht kann er auch 300m weiter hinten ausüben. Ich gehe davon aus das die Polizei nicht nur einmal drauf hingewiesen hat das der Platz zu räumen ist. Wie sagte meine Mama früher immer : Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen  .. da hat sie mal recht gehabt.


Aber mein lieber Perfektionist. Bei diesem (und bei vielen anderen Themen) werden wir nie auf einen Nenner kommen. Macht aber auch nix 


Und was die Selbstschussanlagen angeht... naja..... Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie sagte meine Mama früher immer : Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen  .. da hat sie mal recht gehabt


Sagte sie das nur? hat klein Lipperlandstern nie ausprobiert, ob die Herdplatte heiß ist? Oder hat Mama gar dann doch noch zugeschlagen, wenn LiLaSt nicht hörte


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Sagte sie das nur? hat klein Lipperlandstern nie ausprobiert, ob die Herdplatte heiß ist? Oder hat Mama gar dann doch noch zugeschlagen, wenn LiLaSt nicht hörte


 

Nein.... sie kam gleich mit dem Wasserwerfer um die Ecke.......... und fühlen kann man nicht nur Schläge.. auch heiße Herdplatten.........


----------



## OHGN (14 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> (...)
> Und was die Selbstschussanlagen angeht... naja..... Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen


Neee, ganz und garnicht 
Hat ja damals jeder gewusst, dass er dem "antifaschistischen Schutzwall" nicht zu nahe kommen, geschweige denn ihn auch noch überschreiten sollte.
Tat jemand das doch und wurde dann von einer Tretmine zerfetzt - selbst schuld, er hat's ja vorher gewusst.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nein.... sie kam gleich mit dem Wasserwerfer um die Ecke...


Dem soll ich wohl entnehmen, dass Du eine gewaltfreie Erziehung genossen hast.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... fühlen kann man nicht nur Schläge...


Die sind ja auch inzwischen nicht mehr zeitgemäß: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z%C3%BCchtigungsrecht



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> auch heiße Herdplatten.........


Vielleicht sollte die Polizei mit Elektroherden anrücken. Dann sind die Demonstranten bestimmt einsichtiger. Son Ding kennt ja noch jeder aus seiner Kindheit.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Perfektionist,



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..So, der Zeiger im Video steht jetzt bei etwa 3/4tel. Und so langsam fällt es wirklich schwer, diesem Gelaber noch zu folgen...


naja, es wird wohl vielen so gehen. Man sollte jedoch durchaus einmal darüber nachdenken, wie lange man schon von einem System beeinflusst bzw. verarscht wurde. Viele wollen es ganz einfach nicht wahr haben. Auch du bist wahrscheinlich ein hoffnungsloser Fall, der schon zu oft durch die Mangel gedreht wurde.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..EDIT: nochwas, wo ich mich eines Kommentares nicht enthalten kann ...
> 
> 
> Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
> ...


Erzähle das mal dem Ralle, dem neulich sein A6 geklaut wurde! Verstehst du jetzt, was ich meine?

Übrigens, ich habe von 1988 bis 1993 mein Dasein in Chemnitz verbracht. NACH der Wende wurde dort mein bescheidener Trabbi fünf mal aufgebrochen. Die Täter waren keine Polen, sondern gelangweilte jugendliche "Bürger". Soviel zum Thema "Respekt"!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Oktober 2010)

BoxHead schrieb:


> ..Kein wunder das die CDU/CSU am liebsten die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land einsetzen will..


Gute Idee, wahrscheinlich zur Sicherung des Staates. Das grüne Ampelmännchen hat man ja auch übernommen  . Aber mal ehrlich, wie will man in dieses perverse System noch Recht und Ordnung einbringen?



BoxHead schrieb:


> ..Diese Demonstranten sind Bürger unseres Landes und keine Staatsfeinde...


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auch du bist wahrscheinlich ein hoffnungsloser Fall, der schon zu oft durch die Mangel gedreht wurde.


zumindest hab ich die Gehirnwäsche nicht bemerkt. Und auf der Seite "des Systems" stehe ich, sodenn ich dort stehe, nicht absichtlich. Nenne die Leute, die im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen. Sind die unsichtbar? Oder ist "das System" eine höhere Macht?



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Erzähle das mal dem Ralle, dem neulich sein A6 geklaut wurde! Verstehst du jetzt, was ich meine?


dann schreib, was Du meinst. und nicht irgend so ein diffuses "keiner hat mehr Respekt vor irgendwas". dann schreib bitte: "die Jugendlichen in unserem Dorf haben keinen Repekt vor dem Eigentum anderer". Das verstehe dann auch ich, wenn die Dinge dann etwas konkreter benannt sind.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich nicht wetten!


was sind sie bitte dann? bist Du einem nachgelaufen, der in einem Erdloch verschwunden ist, um sich mit den Verschwörern zu treffen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> EDIT: nochwas, wo ich mich eines Kommentares nicht enthalten kann ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundvoraussetzung für ein angstfreies Zusammenleben ist ja
gerade das Respektieren der Rechte seiner Mitmenschen. Meine
Rechte hören da auf, wo die des Anderen anfangen.

Völlige Respektlosigkeit bedeuted beispielweise, dass jeder in 
Dein Wohnzimmer latschen kann, sich am Kühlschrank bedient,
Dir aus dem Geldbeutel nimmt, was er gerade braucht usw.
Meins ist Deins. Punkt. 

Und das wäre gut so? 

Ich persönlich halte Deine Äußerung für den  perfekten Unsinn.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> dann schreib, was Du meinst. und nicht irgend so ein diffuses.............Das verstehe dann auch ich, wenn die Dinge dann etwas konkreter benannt sind. .


 

Das schreibt genau der richtige.......



Sorry.. gehört hier nicht hin aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Grundvoraussetzung für ein angstfreies Zusammenleben ist ja
> gerade das Respektieren der Rechte seiner Mitmenschen. Meine
> Rechte hören da auf, wo die des Anderen anfangen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich glaube ihe redet da über verschiedene Arten von Respekt....


Der Perfekte meinte eher den Respekt gegenüber höhergestellten Personen.

Alle anderen sprechen über den Respekt im allgemeinen. Oder anderes gesagt : Die Wertschätzung unserer Mitmenschen.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Oktober 2010)

wobei ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin, ob da über Wertschätzung von Mitmenschen gesprochen wurde:


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> > Zitat von *Markus*
> >
> >
> > _...erschreckend ist dabei welch hohen preis mach fanatischer vater bereit ist zu zahlen der seine kinder fürs pressefoto mit den bullen ganz nach vorne schickt oder sie auffodert polizeiautos zu besetzen..._
> ...


Ich hab den Onkel jedenfalls so verstanden, dass man dem Einsatzkommando und Wasserwerfern Respekt zollen sollte.

wegen "das schreibt der richtige", den Stiefel muss ich mir tatsächlich anziehen. Aber ich ziehe den mal an einen anderen Fuß. Bisweilen schreib ich nämlich nicht geradeaus, sondern verklausuliert. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass mir so Pauschalaussagen wie "_alle_ Bäume sind grün" nicht rausrutschen. Nichtmal die Aussage "_alle_ Deutschen sind Deutsch" ist unangreifbar. PS: sollte mir dennoch sowas rausrutschen, dann kann es sein, dass ich das gezielt gestreut habe. Über Beispiele würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2010)

So ganz ernst kann ich die Diskussion hier leider nicht mehr nehmen,
aber noch eine kleine Antwort kurz vor dem Wochenende:



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..
> Ich hab den Onkel jedenfalls so verstanden, dass man dem Einsatzkommando und Wasserwerfern Respekt zollen sollte.



Den Respekt hat der Onkel eher auf die (rechtmäßige) Anordnung
der Polizei bezogen.

Bezüglich der Wasserwerfer wären wir dann schon bei *Ehrfurcht* ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Oktober 2010)

Ehrfurcht weniger, ich denke Angst passt da besser


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> zumindest hab ich die Gehirnwäsche nicht bemerkt. Und auf der Seite "des Systems" stehe ich, sodenn ich dort stehe, nicht absichtlich. Nenne die Leute, die im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen. Sind die unsichtbar? Oder ist "das System" eine höhere Macht?


 
also... ähhhh.... könntest du vielleicht kurz:



Perfektionist schrieb:


> dann schreib, was Du meinst. und nicht irgend so ein diffuses... dann schreib bitte: "???". Das verstehe dann auch ich, wenn die Dinge dann etwas konkreter benannt sind.


 
DANKE!


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Oktober 2010)

wenn ich mich da unverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte, dann liegt das vielleicht daran, das ich das hier:


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> naja, es wird wohl vielen so gehen. Man sollte jedoch durchaus einmal darüber nachdenken, wie lange man schon *von einem System* beeinflusst bzw. verarscht wurde. Viele wollen es ganz einfach nicht wahr haben. Auch du bist wahrscheinlich ein hoffnungsloser Fall, der schon zu oft durch die Mangel gedreht wurde.


nicht vollständig verstanden habe. Aber ich habe wenigstens versucht, zu verstehen, wovon da der Onkel redete. Du willst ja jetzt nur einen Lacheffekt erheischen.

Das "System", soll das diese (diffuse) Demokratie sein, von der Her Popp da redet? Inwiefern hat es mich "durch die Mangel gedreht"?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Perfektionist,




Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..zu 2. er sucht dort sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung und zu demonstrieren...


Dass er dieses Recht nicht hat, wurde ihm und der Öffentlichkeit eindeutig bewiesen. Wieso also glauben noch so viele, wir leben in Demokratie und wir hätten Rechte?



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..Nenne die Leute, die im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen. Sind die unsichtbar? Oder ist "das System" eine höhere Macht?


Höhere Macht ist schon richtig. Es sind die Banken, Versicherungen und Konzerne. Es sind die, die global das Geld "verwalten". Sie spielen mit uns und auch mit unserer Regierung. Wir sind in diesem Spiel die Baueren, die Regierung sind die Springer. Der König und die Königin sitzen in der FED (Federal Reserve).



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..dann schreib, was Du meinst. und nicht irgend so ein diffuses "keiner hat mehr Respekt vor irgendwas". dann schreib bitte: "die Jugendlichen in unserem Dorf haben keinen Repekt vor dem Eigentum anderer". Das verstehe dann auch ich, wenn die Dinge dann etwas konkreter benannt sind.


Das wäre falsch. Ich habe es schon so geschrieben, wie ich es meinte. Es ist ganz einfach ein sehr allgemeines Problem.

Was hier mein Anliegen eigentlich war, ist die Anregung sich mal das an zu hören, was solche Querdenker wie Andreas Popp zu sagen haben. Man erfährt dann andere Ansichten, wie sie in den Medien nirgendwo erwähnt werden. Übrigens, die Medien hatte ich oben vergessen, sie gehören natürlich auch zu den Mächtigen. Natürlich soll man auch nicht alles glauben, was irgendein Dummschwätzer von sich gibt. Man muss ganz einfach mal wieder selbstständig denken lernen. Die schwierige dabei ist, alt eingefressene Ansicht ab zu legen.

Ein Zitat von Andreas Popp, worüber man auch wieder diskutieren könnte, lautet sinngemäß "Lesen sie keine Zeitung und sie haben einen echten Informationsvorsprung". Jetzt hat er damit wieder die Lacher auf seiner Seite. Natürlich darf man auch dieses Assage nicht all zu wörtlich nehmen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> So ganz ernst kann ich die Diskussion hier leider nicht mehr nehmen ...


Wollen wir dann mal Anlauf auf einen Schlussstrich nehmen?

Für mich ist der Bau des Bahnhofs sicherlich rechtmäßig. Ob beim Zustandekommen der Beschlüsse wirklich alle gehört wurden ist für mich fraglich. Die Leute auf der Strasse jedenfalls wurden entweder nicht gut genug informiert bzw. auf das Projekt eingestimmt oder eben nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt.

Was nicht hätte passieren dürfen war die Schlacht im Schlossgarten. Was gar nie hätte passieren dürfen, ist das, was Herrn Dietrich Wagner passiert ist. Ja, es gibt ein Polizeibild von Herrn Wagner in der Bildzeitung, wo er einen Gegenstand, ich will es mal eine Kastanie nennen, wirft. Damit wird er aber ganz sicher nicht einem Polizisten ins Auge getroffen haben, da diese ausreichend geschützt (man könnte es auch vemummt nennen?) waren. Insgesamt sind die Demonstranten nicht allesamt Engelchen. Als Herr Wagner sich aber dem Wasserwerfer in den Weg stellte, hätte sein Widerstand kaum passiver sein können. Er stellte sich mit seinem gesamten Widerstandsrecht gegen einen Wasserwerfer, so verletzbar, wie er in dieser Situation war (der Wasserwerfer hätte ihn sogar überrollen können). Und nun kommt die Gretchenfrage: war da ein gewaltgeiler Rambo am Abzug? oder ist Herr Wagner dem einfach nur in die Faust gelaufen? Sowenig, wie Herr Wagner in dem Gefahrenbereich zu suchen hatte, genausowenig wird der Spritzenoperator Herrn Wagner übersehen haben können. Sowenig, wie es des Spritznoperators Absicht war, Herrn Wagner zu verletzen, so sehr vertraute auch Herr Wagner darauf, dass er nicht verletzt werden würde. Leider warte ich bis heute vergeblich auf die Beichte in der Bildzeitung "Ich habe Herrn Wagners Augenlicht ausgeschossen".

Meinen Standpunkt begründe ich damit, dass das Recht auf Unversehrtheit wesentlich höher anzusetzen ist als das Recht auf Bahnofsbau (Eigentum). Zur Durchsetzung des Rechts auf Bahnhofsbau hat der Staat ausreichend Möglichkeit im Rahmen von Festnahmen und Strafanzeigen. Das Recht auf Bahnhofsbau rechtfertigt nicht den unbedingten Einsatz aller Mittel zur Durchsetzung um jeden Preis. Für die Räumung eines Platzes sind Wasserwerfer ungeeignet, da zu gefährlich. Die Tatsache, dass die Auflösung der Demonstration pünktlich zum Beginn der Grünpflegeperiode für die Baumfällarbeiten am 1.10. ab 00:00Uhr erfolgte, erscheint mir angesichts des Kollateralschadens als grotesk.

Dass es zu Blutvergiessen kommen musste, bevor die S21-Gegner Gehör finden, zeugt nicht gerade von weit entwickelter Demokratie in unserem Lande. Daran sollten wir arbeiten.

So, ich hoffe, dies war nicht zu unverständlich und auch nicht zu lang.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der König und die Königin sitzen in der FED (Federal Reserve).


Ich danke Dir recht herzlich. Ich glaube nun eine Vorstellung von "das System" zu haben. Ich versuche mal, die Weltzentralbank durch "das Geld" zu ersetzen. Ich hoffe, ich finde Deine Zustimmung, kann aber auch sein, dass ich es noch immer nicht vollständig (vollständig genug) verstanden habe.

Unsere derzeitige Situation ist, dass wir als unser System Kreditgeld haben. Geld allgemein (auch Warengeld etc.) wurde seit Anbeginn aller Zeiten, als der Mensch erkannte, dass er Mensch ist, allgemein akzeptiert und auch respektiert. Selbst kleinen Kindern kann man klar machen: "heute bist du dran, letzes Mal hat xxx das und jenes getan". Und falls dieses das und jenes etwas Begehrenswertes ist, so wird es sogar eingefordert. Allgemein wird also Geld als eine Art Guthaben oder Pflicht im menschlichen Zusammenleben akzeptiert - im Speziellen ist das, wie man sicherlich an zahlreichen Beispielen belegen kann ohne diese jetzt hier explizit nennen zu müssen, nicht so.

Bevor ich jetzt beginne, mutzumaßen, wie mich das System dazu gebracht hat, es zu akzeptieren und mich (und andere) zu manipulieren, lasse ich dies nun erstmal so stehen, um nachzufragen, ob ich "das System" in dieser Ausprägung als Kreditgeld und dessen Verwalter richtig erkannt habe.


----------



## nade (17 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ein Zitat von Andreas Popp, worüber man auch wieder diskutieren könnte, lautet sinngemäß "Lesen sie keine *"BILD"Zeitung* und sie haben einen echten Informationsvorsprung". Jetzt hat er damit wieder die Lacher auf seiner Seite. Natürlich darf man auch dieses Assage nicht all zu wörtlich nehmen.


Also folge schon eine Zeit euch 2 um den Fehler in der Matrix...
Andreas Popp ist wieWinkler
Eben einer der das ganze aus einer Sicht etwas Kritisch sieht, und eben auch wiedergibt. Es mag halt eben nicht alles passen, hat aber bei Kommentaren zu politischem, was es glaub ich mal, noch in den 80gern gab, der Schreiberling auch als Kommentar unter seinen Bericht gesetzt.
Jetzt ist für Systemkritik bei vielen neben Barbara Salesch und sonstigen Verblödungs"Shows" eben kein Platz mehr. Und eine Berichterstattung wo es kurz heißt die Beiträge müssen erhöht werden, wird gleich mit einem Krieg oder einer Katastrophenmeldung wieder "überdeckt"
Sowas wird eben durch das "Gehopse" und den "Bohlenschnulz" immer weniger
Monopoly~Klaus Lage
LEider kein Video gefunden, passt aber auf HRE (Nur etwas anderstrum mit dem Schirm)
Klaus Lage Bankgeheimnis....
Katz und Maus~Klaus Lage Liedtext
Und das hat der schon mitte der 80ger gesungen.
Letzteres hat genau das, was ich mit Medienablenkung zu tun hat in Worten.

Und zu dem Wasserwerfer, der Bediehnmanschaft, wie auch dem (er hätte eigentlich noch Bilder aus den 80ger vor augen haben müssen), der sich da Entgegen gestellt hat, hätte man sagen sollen, das Wasser unter Druck und mit hoher Fördermenge auch die Kraft hat Wände einzureißen.. Die haben sich bei damaligen Demonstrationen nicht umsonst mit Plastikschilden und sonstigen Gegenständen vor den Wassermassen geschützt, bzw versucht...

Da ist wohl ehr die Frage, wer hat die Kinder da auf die Demo mitgeholt, und mit welcher Rücksichtslosigkeit hat da vorgegangen werden sollen..
Zum Grundgesetz.. was ist das denn bitte noch? Art 144 beruft sich auf Art 23, wo Länder Namentlich stehen müßten, aber was steht da? Ach ja, Art 140, da wird die Weimarer Verfassung von 1919 noch erwähnt, die da immernoch auszugsweise Geltung hat.
Und da wäre noch Art 146:
„Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist."
Warum findet man beim Googeln danach, wohl solche Seiten, wo ein "Anwalt" seine Adresse offen hitnerlegt?
Diese hier
So long.. Änderungen der "Wunschbiebel" sei dank brauch sich dadrüber ja keiner mehr der Bürger Gedanken machen... Sind ja über 700 Gewählte, die da eine 2/3 Mehreit des Volkes nach ihren belieben biegen, und nach Herzenslust am GG ändern....


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und wenn die Polizei hier wirklich unverhältnismäßig
> hart zugegriffen hätte, wäre der von den Grünen gewünschte
> Untersuchungsausschuss doch zustande gekommen. Die SPD
> macht da aber nicht mit.


Update aus meiner heutigen Zeitung (Sonntag Aktuell):





> Die Südwest-SPD wählte am Samstag in Ulm ihren Landesvorsitzenden Nils Schmid als Spitzenkandidat für die Landtagswahl - und bestätigte damit dessen Kurs bei Stuttgart 21. Schmid, der beim Landesparteitag 92% der Stimmen erhielt, steht zwar hinter dem umstrittenen Bahnhofsprojekt, fordert aber eine Volksabstimmung im Land. [...] Schmid forderte Innenminister Rech auf, mit seinem Rücktritt die politische Verantwortung für den Polizeieinsatz [...] zu ziehen. Gegen den Willen der gesamten Partei- und Fraktionsspitze sprachen sich die Delegierten allerdings dafür aus, einen Untersuchungsausschuss zur Aufarbeitung des Polizeieinsatzes einzusetzen.


Der Schreiberling hatte wohl Schwierigkeiten, sich zwischen "Konsequenzen ziehen" und "Verantwortung übernehmen" zu entscheiden.

Der Zeitung entnehme ich also, dass auch wichtige Teile der SPD nicht hinter dem Verlauf der Aktion im Schlossgarten stehen.

@nade: ist bei Dir 6:22Uhr sonntags früh oder spät *spass* ? Klaus Lages Monopoly kenn ich gut, das Bankgeheimnis nicht. Botschaften, die in Liedern verpackt sind, hat gestern Konstantin Wecker auf die Demo transportiert.


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nein, es sind alle friedlich dagesessen und haben fromme
> Lieder gesungen.


Ich finde es gut, wenn sich dann Leute finden, die die Menge von dem eigentlichen Zweck der Zusammenkunft etwas ablenken und somit dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Leute nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen. Schade, dass Herr Wecker an jenem 30.September nicht schon mit dabei war ...


----------



## IBFS (17 Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt mal von den etwaigen Kosten absehe,
finde ich das Projekt von der Art her sinnvoll.

Mit der S21-Gegnerlogik hätte es den 56km-Schweizer Tunnel
nie gegeben. Auch ander Großprojekte wirken erst nach einer
Generation 20-30 Jahre. 2040 wird man dann zurückblicken und 
sagen, gut das wir es gemacht haben.

Der demoktratische Entscheidungsprozess ging über fast
20 Jahre. Und jetzt ist nunmal der Baubeginn. Das das Vielen
erst jetzt bewußt wird, weil sie sich sonst mit nix anderem
außer Nahrungsaufnahme, Fernsehengucken und Arbeitengehen
beschäftigen ist ein Problem der heutigen Zeit, des geistigen
"Zugemülltseins".

Die Gornergratbahn, den Eifelturm die Bahn am Jungfrauenjoch 
(Grindelwald), die Basteibrücke (Sächs. Schweiz)...
es gibt viele Projekte, die jetzt nicht mehr durchsetzbar wären.

Manchmal ist man sich wirklich nicht sicher, wie man aus einer
gesunden Mischung aus Diktatur und Demokratie den besten 
Mittelweg findet 

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mit der S21-Gegnerlogik hätte es den 56km-Schweizer Tunnel
> nie gegeben. Auch ander Großprojekte wirken erst nach einer
> Generation 20-30 Jahre. 2040 wird man dann zurückblicken und
> sagen, gut das wir es gemacht haben.


Vielleicht lag es aber im Falle von St. Gotthard auch daran, dass die Schweizer vier Volksbefragungen zu dem Thema durchführten. Und damit die richtige Mischung nicht grad auf einem mittleren Weg gefunden hatten. Wie Geisler der Bild gestern zitierfähig sagte: "die Zeit der Basta-Entscheidungen in Deutschland ist vorbei".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag es aber im Falle von St. Gotthard auch daran, dass die Schweizer vier Volksbefragungen zu dem Thema durchführten. Und damit die richtige Mischung nicht grad auf einem mittleren Weg gefunden hatten. Wie Geisler der Bild gestern zitierfähig sagte: "die Zeit der Basta-Entscheidungen in Deutschland ist vorbei".


 

damit ist dann auch gleichzeitig die Zeit der grossen Infrastrukturprojekte vorbei.  Bin gespannt mit welchen Verkehrsmitteln wir in 50 Jahren durch Ländle gondeln ..... oder wie unser Strom erzeugt wird.. oder oder oder....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag es aber im Falle von St. Gotthard auch daran, dass die Schweizer vier Volksbefragungen zu dem Thema durchführten. Und damit die richtige Mischung nicht grad auf einem mittleren Weg gefunden hatten. Wie Geisler der Bild gestern zitierfähig sagte: "die Zeit der Basta-Entscheidungen in Deutschland ist vorbei".


 
Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das dieser Tunel etwas tiefer unter
den Bergen liegt und nicht in einer Schweizerischen Großstadt. Ich glaube
das da auch nicht das da Gebäude abgerissen wurden die unter Denkmal-
schutz stehen sollten (oder standen), ein zu schützender Park zu Brenn-
holz verarbeitet wurde. 
Dann noch einen Tunnel unter den Bergen scheint mir sehr Sinnvoll, eine 
neue Bahntrasse durch eine Goßstadt ist da schon etwas fragwürdiger.

Warum wird eigendlich soviel Deutsche Steuergeld in einen Bahnhof gesteckt, 
für eine Stadt deren Einwohner nicht mal Deutsch sprechen


----------



## SPSKILLER (17 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Warum wird eigendlich soviel Deutsche Steuergeld in einen Bahnhof gesteckt,
> für eine Stadt deren Einwohner nicht mal Deutsch sprechen


 

jaja, läster nur 

edit: Warum wird mein schönes .jpg nicht angezeigt!???


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bin gespannt mit welchen Verkehrsmitteln wir in 50 Jahren durch Ländle gondeln


nicht mit dem Transrapid. Überschallverkehrsflugzeuge haben wir weltweit auch nicht mehr.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> oder wie unser Strom erzeugt wird..


hoffentlich nicht aus Substanzen, denen wir dann tausende Jahre bei der Lagerung zusehen dürfen. Und hoffendlich in harmlosen Anlagen, die nicht für Millionen Menschen eine Gefahr darstellen, wenn nur noch wirtschaftliche Beweggründe (Faulheit oder Gewinnsucht) für deren Betrieb sprechen.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .. oder oder oder....


Fortschritt ja, aber bitte nicht von irgendwelchen geltungs- und gewinnsüchtigen und möglicherweise kurzsichtigen Menschen verordnet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nicht mit dem Transrapid. Überschallverkehrsflugzeuge haben wir weltweit auch nicht mehr.
> 
> hoffentlich nicht aus Substanzen, denen wir dann tausende Jahre bei der Lagerung zusehen dürfen. Und hoffendlich in harmlosen Anlagen, die nicht für Millionen Menschen eine Gefahr darstellen, wenn nur noch wirtschaftliche Beweggründe (Faulheit oder Gewinnsucht) für deren Betrieb sprechen.
> 
> Fortschritt ja, aber bitte nicht von irgendwelchen geltungs- und gewinnsüchtigen und möglicherweise kurzsichtigen Menschen verordnet.


 

Jetzt hast du geschrieben wie nicht..... aber wie denn nun ? Und was  nützt dir der schönste Strom der im Windpark an der Nordsee erzeugt wird wenn ich dagegen bin das die Leitungstrasse durchs Lipperland führt. Nix nützt er dir. Du wirst irgendwann im dunkeln sitzen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn ich sonst nix (aber auch gar nix) von unserem Aussenminister halte.... DA hat er mal ein wahres Wort gesprochen


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... wenn ich dagegen bin das die Leitungstrasse durchs Lipperland führt. Nix nützt er dir. Du wirst irgendwann im dunkeln sitzen.


... hihihi, Du wirst froh sein, dass der Strom bis zu Dir kommt. Dafür, dass Du ihn nicht zu mir weiterleitest, dafür lass ich dann Wasserwerfer bei Dir auffahren 

PS: ohne jetzt viel Geographie gebüffelt zu haben: haste ein paar schöne Berge für Pumpspeicherkraftwerke?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... hihihi, Du wirst froh sein, dass der Strom bis zu Dir kommt. Dafür, dass Du ihn nicht zu mir weiterleitest, dafür lass ich dann Wasserwerfer bei Dir auffahren
> 
> PS: ohne jetzt viel Geographie gebüffelt zu haben: haste ein paar schöne Berge für Pumpspeicherkraftwerke?


 

Der höchste Berg im Lipperland .. also fällt das mit den Pumpen schon mal aus. Aber wir haben durch die Weser eine direkte Verbindung zur Nordsee. Packen wir die Kabel halt in den Fluss......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wollen wir dann mal Anlauf auf einen Schlussstrich nehmen?
> 
> ...
> 
> Was nicht hätte passieren dürfen war die Schlacht im Schlossgarten...



 Von Schlussstrich reden und gleichzeitig mit völlig überzogenem 
Vokabular den rhetorischen Wettstreit neu entfachen wollen – ich 
bin dann mal draußen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Warum wird eigendlich soviel Deutsche Steuergeld in einen Bahnhof gesteckt,
> für eine Stadt deren Einwohner nicht mal Deutsch sprechen



OK, dann investieren wir die Milliarden eben in Sprachkurse:

albanisch - schwäbisch
englisch - schwäbisch
chinesisch - schwäbisch
 dänisch - schwäbisch
französisch - schwäbisch
italienisch - schwäbisch
japanisch - schwäbisch
polnisch - schwäbisch
russisch - schwäbisch
spanisch - schwäbisch
...


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Von Schlussstrich reden und gleichzeitig mit völlig überzogenem
> Vokabular den rhetorischen Wettstreit neu entfachen wollen – ich
> bin dann mal draußen.


Es ist leicht, einen Standpunkt, der einem nicht passt, einfach als Blödsinn abzuqualifizieren. Schade, dass Du Deinen Standpunkt nicht mehr zusammenfassen und begründen willst. Dass ich den Streit neu entfachen wolle, ist eine unzutreffende Unterstellung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> OK, dann investieren wir die Milliarden eben in Sprachkurse:
> 
> albanisch - schwäbisch
> englisch - schwäbisch
> ...


 
Gerhard,

schwäbisch - Deutsch 

da wird zwar doppelt so teuer wie der Bahnhof, aber es wird langsam Zeit


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> da wird zwar doppelt so teuer wie der Bahnhof, aber es wird langsam Zeit



Helmut,

Gegenvorschlag: wer künftig die Milliarden aus dem *Länderfinanzausgleich*
haben will, muss schwäbisch, bayrisch oder hessisch lernen. Das gibt dann
die drei künftigen Amtssprachen. 

Das hat sich ja in der hier schon als gutes Beispiel genannten Schweiz bestens 
bewährt. :-D


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2010)

Was will man erwarten wenn sich Politiker bei dem Projekt privat bereichern?
http://stuttgart-21-kartell.org/tag/tanja-goenner
und weitere:
http://stuttgart-21-kartell.org/

Die Kosten stehen bei diesem Projekt in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen!

Abgesehen davon: die Fahrzeiten waren früher schon mal schneller als sie mit S21 sein werden:
http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag_dyn~uid,m39for755jhtwbh3~cm.asp

Womöglich sind sie hinterher sogar noch länger:
http://www.leben-in-stuttgart.de/s 21 kritik/alt03.htm


Die Strecke nach Ulm ist hinterher steiler als zuvor, also nix mit Güter auf die Schiene (was Sinn machen würde).


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2010)

Heute gabs bei der Schlichtung was zu hören wegen dem Brandschutz. Und ich bin sehr enttäuscht, was den Sachverstand der Diskutanten anbetrifft. Da ist von Rauch/Qualm die Rede, der primär erstmal nach oben steigt, auch in Tunnelröhren, in denen ja grundsätzlich Windstille angenommen werden kann. Dass da von Zeit zu Zeit Züge für Luftströmung durch die Röhren sorgen, das kommt niemandem, leider nichtmal den Gegnern in den Sinn.

Ebensowenig wurde die in mir sofort aufkeimende Frage beantwortet, wo denn eine für die Entrauchung eines verqualmten U-Bahnhofs erforderliche Zuluft herkommen würde. Die Erbauer des Bahnhofs wollen schlicht ein paar Schlitze in den Oberlichtern öffnen, damit der Rauch abziehen kann. Ich fand es sehr schade, dass da nicht der notwendige Sachverstand auf der Gegnerseite vorhanden war, gleich mal nachzufragen, woher die für die Abluft erforderliche Zuluft herkommen sollte.

Was mich auch sehr stutzig macht: dass die geologischen Gutachten wie ein Staatsgeheimnis gehütet werden. Liegt da eine ähnliche Brisanz drin, wie die gerade zelebrierte Terrorgefahr?

Allgemein fand ich, dass sowohl auf Gegnerseite, wie auch auf Befürworterseite (heute) recht mittelmäßig argumentiert wurde. Allerdings fand ich den Verweis auf höhere Autoritäten mit dem Hinweis, dass ja auch die Titanic mit für damaligen Stand der Technik ausreichender Anzahl von Rettungsboten ausgestattet war, gut gekontert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was mich auch sehr stutzig macht: dass die geologischen Gutachten wie ein Staatsgeheimnis gehütet werden. Liegt da eine ähnliche Brisanz drin, wie die gerade zelebrierte Terrorgefahr?



Wie ich an anderer Stelle gelesen habe, ist es (in Deutschland) wohl eine übliche Vorgehensweise dass solche Gutachten unter Verschluss gehalten werden.
Denn der Auftraggeber trägt das Baugrundrisiko. Wenn die Firmen die Angebote für das Bauvorhaben abgeben, vorab wissen dass im Untergrund schwierige Verhältnisse herrschen (z.B. Anhydrit) werden sie ihr Angebot entsprechend hoch kalkulieren.
Weil das aber für die Politik schlecht aussieht wenn da vorher schon so eine hohe Summe steht, werden diese Informationen eben unter Veschluss gehalten. Stößt dann das ausführende Unternehmen auf diese Probleme, gibt es dann für den Auftraggeber entsprechende Nachträge - die in diesem Fall dann mal wieder der Steuerzahler zu bezahlen hat.

Aber wie jemand mit einem skurrilem Demokratieverständnis in diesem Thread schrieb, zählt so eine kriminelle Vorgehensweise angeblich unter "Planungssicherheit".

In Schweden gibt es seit 250 Jahren ein Gesetz dass solche Dokumente für jeden einsehbar gemacht werden müssen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offentlighetsprincipen


----------

